# Target 2015



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

They also have an alligator skull and a dachshund skeleton dog that I haven't seen before though maybe others have.
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-alligator-skeleton/-/A-17358658#prodSlot=medium_2_44&term=skeleton
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-d...A-17358645#prodSlot=medium_2_50&term=skeleton


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like the look of that Dachshund. How did you find these, if you don't mind? Typing in 'Halloween' turned up next to nothing.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Yeah..had the same thing happen when I looked. Was directed back to their website when I googled the skeleton rat. Their sold out at Kmart. I noticed this after I wanted to place an order for the fish ($8.00), the rat, and skeleton spider. Only was able to order the fish and spider with no ship to store option, so they got me for 5.99 shipping and now I see I could have saved 7.99 by waiting. O.K. I'm done ranting lol. Knew I didn't see the rat online at Target before so I started searching more specifically...Halloween lights, Halloween skeleton, and just Halloween props will bring up most of it.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

oh heck, I like that doorbell in black and gold sooo much better. I like all the things you posted, the dog is really cute and only 15 bucks. wow, I said i wasn't buying any new halloween this year and i have already spent about 200 bucks. I know that isn't a lot a lot but so many stores haven't even put stuff out yet. It looks like I will at least be in for 400 this year.....so much for not buying anything *sigh*


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks for finding these... you have great searching skills.  I had just gone through last year's Target thread this afternoon and did a brief search on their site, but found nada. Looks very promising! Love those skellies! I have a chiweenie, so I'll be on the lookout for the Dachshund to go with the dog skellie I picked up at Costco.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Thanks for starting a target thread for this year. I think I'm going to wait until I see people posting cool things they found their. I am also excited because I have a $40 gc. I know it's not a lot but it will off set what I spend this Halloween just a bit.


----------



## Madjoodie (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks so much, Cloe. Your searching techniques rock! 

I saw on Gemmy's website that Target was supposed to carry an outdoor Minions inflatable Halloween yard decoration this year. But I couldn't get any hits on Target's website. I just tried Halloween inflatables and see the Minions guy (and for like $20+ cheaper than on Amazon and Ebay). I'm glad we didn't jump the gun and buy it already. 

Can't wait until many of these Halloween items actually show up as "in stock" on Target's website! Prices seem lower than on comparable items from Big Lots, Home Depot, etc.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

last year target was a big pain to buy from, took forever to stock and only had a few of anything and the online was out of stock forever....very frustrating


----------



## The Lost (Aug 28, 2013)

Here's their full Halloween merchandise: http://www.target.com/c/halloween-holiday/-/N-5xt2o#?lnk=snav_rd_halloween


----------



## Alexscaresme (Jul 17, 2015)

Hmm. Tried the link. Nothing shows up.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

here's a video of the doorbell...i want one!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbjAEUDjfMo


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I just hope their in-store selection is better than the last couple of years. There was a time when Target was my favorite place to shop for Halloween but they've been a let down recently. And please PLEASE no more of those big foam wig things!


----------



## allears22 (Jul 29, 2010)

Madame Leota said:


> I just hope their in-store selection is better than the last couple of years. There was a time when Target was my favorite place to shop for Halloween but they've been a let down recently. And please PLEASE no more of those big foam wig things!


I totally agree! Some of my favorite items came from Target at one point but these last couple of years have been a disappointment.


----------



## grim gravely (Jun 11, 2015)

I still have my skeleton fogger that is creeping out of his coffin from Target. It have lasted six years and is still going strong. The year I got him was the last year that Target really impressed me with their Halloween selection.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

The Lost said:


> Here's their full Halloween merchandise: http://www.target.com/c/halloween-holiday/-/N-5xt2o#?lnk=snav_rd_halloween


I was able to view things with this link. They have the Edison Light bulbs but they're doing a variation on them - some have red "blood" dripping, others have green slime, and then there was a color gradient effect on one that they call Cascade. I definitely like the dachshund skeleton ~ DH and I have always joked that if we got a dog, we might get a doxie because we think they are hilarious looking when they run. Ha ha! Maybe I'll pick this one up and make my DH and DD groan when I tell them I bought us a dog! Tee-hee!


----------



## Rachel M (Aug 5, 2015)

Madame Leota said:


> I just hope their in-store selection is better than the last couple of years. There was a time when Target was my favorite place to shop for Halloween but they've been a let down recently. And please PLEASE no more of those big foam wig things!


I KNOW. Those wigs. WHY? I literally never saw anyone actually wear one.

I have the Cat Skeleton, fish skeleton and doorbell added to my list on target.com. now I just have to wait to actually be able to order them!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Target was great for Halloween a few years ago but last year was not all that great. My favorite thing that I got 2 years ago was that old style phone with the creepy voice. I have to take a picture of this year when I bring it out. I tried the link but it's not working for me. Not loading completely. I will have to try it again later. I always say the same thing, not buying any more Halloween décor but here I am looking at the web site to see if I can order the skeleton dog =)


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

The Lost said:


> Here's their full Halloween merchandise: http://www.target.com/c/halloween-holiday/-/N-5xt2o#?lnk=snav_rd_halloween


Only a very few products show up when you just click on this link and try the selections on the left. You need to search more specifically or they don't show. Checked out the singing fish I saw on the Gemmy site but couldn't get any sound yet on the video.
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-s...61181#prodSlot=medium_1_3&term=halloween+fish


----------



## KrushR (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah, the proof is in the pudding, and in this case, on the website. I'll believe they can get all of these nifty things when I see them in stock. I've GOT to get some of those edison bulbs.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Yea, Target used to carry some great stuff.
It would help now if they would lay off all the glitter !


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Seems like they may finally be attempting to get back in the game... I am really liking the hand candleholder and new griffin (wolf, more accurately), among others.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Seems like they may finally be attempting to get back in the game... I am really liking the hand candleholder and new griffin (wolf, more accurately), among others.


Oh I LOVE that Griffin/Wolf. Would love a pair. My head is spinning with all the fabulous things that are available this year from all the retailers. Wow!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

How are you all finding these things? When I search Halloween I am only getting a small menu of items.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I love the Edison bulbs I bought from Target last year. I got 3 sets of them clearanced out last year the day after. They look awesome! http://www.target.com/p/halloween-blood-drip-edison-lights-10ct/-/A-17387418#prodSlot=large_1_9


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm guessing this version is made by the same company as Grandin Road's clock they have this year. 
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-h...630#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=halloween+mirror


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh I like that mirror, which surprises me because it's a similar idea like the urn. I have the urn, had to have the urn years ago, now I hate the urn for some reason. I look at it and wonder why I liked it ever lol but the mirror reminds me of snow white ( sort of ) I like the black and gold they are using. That wolf is wonderful too. I'm not sure where they are getting a Griffin but I dig it none the less.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Hilda said:


> How are you all finding these things? When I search Halloween I am only getting a small menu of items.


Hilda, if you read back you'll see that I noticed you have to be specific when searching. Halloween or clicking their suggestions such as indoor decor will not bring up most of the new items. Try Halloween props, Halloween inflatables, Halloween fish etc.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Cloe said:


> I'm guessing this version is made by the same company as Grandin Road's clock they have this year.
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-h...630#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=halloween+mirror


Oh, I like that! When we first started seeing the GR props this season, my two favorites were the clock & the haunted mirror. But, the reviews of the clock from others have made me step back from wanting it, and in fact, I bought a thrift store clock that I'm just going to "haunt up" myself instead. I'm waiting to hear some reviews about the GR haunted mirror, but now that I see this Target item that has the look of the clock but also adds a haunted face, I think I will likely just save a bundle of money and buy this instead! Although, my taste doesn't run towards gold accents, so I'll change the look of it a bit. 

Between Target's haunted mirror, the dachshund & those wolf/griffins, I think they'll be seeing some money from me this year!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

Like many have indicated, I've not been that thrilled with Target's offerings the last few years....they went from the top of my list of stops, to pretty near the bottom. 

I'm not sure what direction they have been trying to take, but it's not been a good one. 

A few of their items this year seem to be signalling a bit of a resurgence, but I guess we'll have to wait and see what they ultimately do in the stores. They've already missed out on my initial shopping spree of the season (AtHome and JoAnn's got my first Halloween dollars)

Along with some of the items outlined in this thread, such as the mirror, their 'premium tombstone' selection seem like a positive departure from the total domination of glitter skulls, and candy corn shaped tchotskes.

The stones on the left are fairly small, but also only $12. The 'Lost at Sea' tombstone is $30, but is also 29" tall (images not to scale ):


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Cloe said:


> Hilda, if you read back you'll see that I noticed you have to be specific when searching. Halloween or clicking their suggestions such as indoor decor will not bring up most of the new items. Try Halloween props, Halloween inflatables, Halloween fish etc.


Thanks for the tip! 

Oh my gosh!! I typed in Halloween Prop and got a ton of stuff to look at! Thanks again!


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

Noticed that these witches are up on the Target Halloween too...I've seen these posted multiple places. Think they are worth the 55 bucks?






http://www.target.com/p/witchly-group-set-of-3/-/A-14242112#prodSlot=_2_3


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Defenestrator said:


> Like many have indicated, I've not been that thrilled with Target's offerings the last few years....they went from the top of my list of stops, to pretty near the bottom.
> 
> I'm not sure what direction they have been trying to take, but it's not been a good one.
> 
> ...


Oh man! Thanks so much for posting! I LOVE THAT LOST AT SEA TOMBSTONE! That is so mine! That will be the first non-garage sale tombstone I've bought in a few years!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

So much for the plan of not buying anymore halloween decorations this year 

I ordered the doorbell, the set of 4 hanging brooms and a Maleficent staff =)
I knew this thread was trouble


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

God I work at Target. One of the best ones in the city if not THE best one but Halloween has been kinda lacking the last couple years for us. I can't speak for 2 years ago as we'd only had a roof over our heads for several months and were still strapped for cash so we kinda ignored the holidays altogether. And last year we were dealing with health issues and bad roommates so Halloween was spent at home watching the Alfred Hitchcock's Presents Marathon. Last year however, at work we had a problem keeping stuff in stock as it sold faster than we could replace it. This year seems like we're getting a head start on it. I remember last year the day it was all set up. Omg! It was gorgeous! Not the best I've seen at Target but still. My wife and had lost most of our Halloween decorations over the last 4 years and it made me miss my old favorites. Namely my electronic flying bat, fake spiders, and skull candle that I had done some custom work on. I hope, mostly because I love Halloween and seeing others love it, and because I do like working for Target that this year will be a strong come back! And yes I hope there's less glitter and more actual props worthy of Halloween actually in the store.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Am I the only one looking at the dachshund and thinking that, with just a little work...poof, Zero!


----------



## Defenestrator (Jul 27, 2009)

The Auditor said:


> Am I the only one looking at the dachshund and thinking that, with just a little work...poof, Zero!



Not at all....I was thinking of picking it up for just that reason. 

If I could just find the right pumpkin shaped bulb to use for a nose, I think that it would be spot on!


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

Dude! Brilliant idea!!!

"Lets try it at once!"


----------



## bangshangalang (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi all!

This is sort of a 2 in one post, really. I was wondering if anybody has any inside info as to whether Target is planning on putting anything out this year? I used to get so much stuff from there years and years ago, and now it's almost been like they're phasing out carrying Halloween items save for candy, pumpkin trick or treat buckets and plastic Jack O' Lanterns.

I found this on their website today (and it perplexes me why they post things that they don't carry): http://m.target.com/p/halloween-spooky-living-tree-decor/-/A-26396669
I am wondering if any of you guys know where else I might find this or something similar to put on my front yard tree. 

If not, does anyone have any suggestions as to how to make this?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

As there is already a Target 2015 thread started, I'm merging your post into that one to cut down on the confusion...

To answer your questions:

1. Yes, they carry Halloween every year, and this thread I just merged into is discussing their upcoming product line. The last 5 or so years have been poor because overall the economy has not been doing as well, and during times of economic downturns, decorations and holiday items aren't as plentiful. It looks like this year should be better at most stores as the economy seems to be picking up.

2. The reason they have that item on their site but listed as unavailable is either because they used to have it in stock and it is now out of stock (happens all the time with many items), or else they plan on carrying it in the future and have not received inventory as of yet. 

As far as making something like that, check out PumpkinRot's website and explore how to paper maché as that would be one of the easiest ways to recreate the look of that head/arms to attach to a tree...




bangshangalang said:


> Hi all!
> 
> This is sort of a 2 in one post, really. I was wondering if anybody has any inside info as to whether Target is planning on putting anything out this year? I used to get so much stuff from there years and years ago, and now it's almost been like they're phasing out carrying Halloween items save for candy, pumpkin trick or treat buckets and plastic Jack O' Lanterns.
> 
> ...


----------



## bangshangalang (Jun 9, 2014)

Thank you! Will give the paper mache a try. I do hope they improve their line this year, but time will tell.


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

The Lost at sea tombstone is awesome!!! I definitely want it!!!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I like the detail of this guys face. It says it talks, wish they had a video. I don't like the fact it calls him grandpa, it makes me sad. Wish they had called it something else http://www.target.com/p/halloween-ghoulish-granddad-talking-tombstone/-/A-17374256

I guess everyone is jumping on the creature rug bandwagon. I like the head of this one better than the one on GR and of course the price is waaaayyy better but the body makes me laugh, it is so skinny and weird looking.http://www.target.com/p/halloween-howling-wolf-rug/-/A-17358649


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I like the detail of this guys face. It says it talks, wish they had a video. I don't like the fact it calls him grandpa, it makes me sad. Wish they had called it something else http://http://www.target.com/p/halloween-ghoulish-granddad-talking-tombstone/-/A-17374256
> 
> I guess everyone is jumping on the creature rug bandwagon. I like the head of this one better than the one on GR and of course the price is waaaayyy better but the body makes me laugh, it is so skinny and weird looking.http://www.target.com/p/halloween-howling-wolf-rug/-/A-17358649


I wish that the epitaph would have been different, too, simply because that blurp cheapens the intricacy and eloquence of the piece, in my opinion.

Hey, they had to cut costs somewhere, and they opted to put the wolf on a strict diet to lower the price, apparently


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Here is a working link to the Ghoulish Grandad tombstone: http://www.target.com/p/halloween-ghoulish-granddad-talking-tombstone/-/A-17374256. I wish that the epitaph would have been different, too, simply because that blurp cheapens the intricacy and eloquence of the piece, in my opinion.
> 
> Hey, they had to cut costs somewhere, and they opted to put the wolf on a strict diet to lower the price, apparently


Exactly! I guess the tombstone could be "fixed". since the bottom part is a flat surface it could be covered and repainted on that part alone. might be hard to match exactly but would be better than that epitaph.


----------



## LittlMissApril (Jul 31, 2015)

Here's a video I found on youtube of the granddad tombstone. I agree with everyone else though, I won't be getting one because it makes me sad too. They should have gone another route with the name like Old Geezer or something.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAxVVcSflLI


----------



## HexMe (Jul 23, 2009)

Great Caesar's Ghost, that Lost at Sea tombstone is everything!!!!!


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I noticed the doorbell is out of stock already but the singing fish ($20.00) and skeleton fish ($6.00) is now available to order online. In another thread someone brought up the skeleton fish may be a cheaper version of the Kmart fish as Target lists it as a Target exclusive. I sent an e-mail to Crazy Bonez who verified it's their fish (for those that have Kmart's and wanted another) and not on their website because it's exclusive to Kmart and Target. Target also has free shipping on any size order right now.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Cloe said:


> I noticed the doorbell is out of stock already but the singing fish ($20.00) and skeleton fish ($6.00) is now available to order online. In another thread someone brought up the skeleton fish may be a cheaper version of the Kmart fish as Target lists it as a Target exclusive. I sent an e-mail to Crazy Bonez who verified it's their fish (for those that have Kmart's and wanted another) and not on their website because it's exclusive to Kmart and Target. Target also has free shipping on any size order right now.


Were you able to order one of the skeleton fish? I am finally getting an enabled "Add to Cart" button, but it says that shipping is "out of stock". It has an "In Store Only", which would explain why I can't add it to my cart, but the stores are listed as unavailable (which is why since
 they don't have them in stock). I am able to add the Crow Skeleton (also $6) and the singing fish and proceed through checkout.

I am waiting for the vulture and spider skeletons (both $19.99) and dachshund, but those are still unabled for me.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i agree, i just cant stand how target runs their website and stock for stores...you have to scratch and claw to find anything...and slooooooowwwww to stock it dont hurry, the school stuff has to go first..it was first or second week sept last year...errrr

ok im looking for 2 of the THING hands...2 dauchsaunds....one of the radios and 2 haunted mirrors if anyone sees them............im going to see if i can find them somewhere else..target drives me crazy...............


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

screamqueen2012 said:


> i agree, i just cant stand how target runs their website and stock for stores...you have to scratch and claw to find anything...and slooooooowwwww to stock it dont hurry, the school stuff has to go first..it was first or second week sept last year...errrr
> 
> ok im looking for 2 of the THING hands...2 dauchsaunds....one of the radios and 2 haunted mirrors if anyone sees them............im going to see if i can find them somewhere else..target drives me crazy...............


Yup, they really need to work on their website and "realtime" inventory. I had purchased a tv with pickup in store. Gave us the wrong one, then said they don't have the one they sold us. Sent us on a wild goose chase around town before we had to "return" that order and pick up something else.

Do you have a link for the radio? I'm experiencing the same thing with the dachshund as I did with the fish skellie. "Add to Cart" button is enabled, but store inventory is out of stock.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I ordered the skeleton and singing fish this morning. I don't have a shipping confirmation yet so we'll see. I couldn't ship to store but with free shipping I wouldn't have anyway. Besides the late in store and online option Target has pulled the last couple years I am keeping in mind that the things I ordered are not officially listed as Halloween merchandise yet. Although they are online I don't think they aren't actually supposed to be seen or ordered by us yet. I'm assuming whoever is in charge is still in the process of Halloween listings.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Bummer! I wanted to return my Big Lots bell and get this one, because I like the colors better. Or lack thereof, I guess?



Cloe said:


> I noticed the doorbell is out of stock already but the singing fish ($20.00) and skeleton fish ($6.00) is now available to order online. In another thread someone brought up the skeleton fish may be a cheaper version of the Kmart fish as Target lists it as a Target exclusive. I sent an e-mail to Crazy Bonez who verified it's their fish (for those that have Kmart's and wanted another) and not on their website because it's exclusive to Kmart and Target. Target also has free shipping on any size order right now.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I ordered the Target doorbell and it is scheduled to arrive next Thursday. Will post a review once it gets here.
I got the spooky phone a couple of years ago and I see it will be back again. One of my favorite things I picked up at Target:
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-spooky-phone/-/A-17361189#prodSlot=medium_4_8&term=halloween+prop


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

I like so many of these new Target items but I've been so disappointed over the years with their dang OUT OF STOCK on things they list on the site or in their paper ads that NEVER ARE, WERE OR WILL BE in Stock. I've had rainchecks issued for items out of stock and when they finally do get in stock they refuse to honor the raincheck beause it's "expired". At one point I got the State Attorney involved over their refusal to honor a raincheck on a BIG ticket pricey item that was advertised in their Sunday paper ad, I could not find it in stock in any store within 1000 miles of me, would not ship free to my store from another store and would not honor the ad price in their online store. The State said they had to honor the raincheck. They still refused and the state dropped it saying they could not compel them to sell it to me at the raincheck price unless I wanted to get a private lawyer to become involved. Except for the rare after holiday sales I have not shopped in a Target for 2 years.


----------



## bangshangalang (Jun 9, 2014)

Is this the doorbell that Target does/does not carry?
http://www.trendyhalloween.com/mobi...MpPvJB-gdnvomKAqgk2qfCKohz4xuqrmegaAtyQ8P8HAQ


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> I like so many of these new Target items but I've been so disappointed over the years with their dang OUT OF STOCK on things they list on the site or in their paper ads that NEVER ARE, WERE OR WILL BE in Stock. I've had rainchecks issued for items out of stock and when they finally do get in stock they refuse to honor the raincheck beause it's "expired". At one point I got the State Attorney involved over their refusal to honor a raincheck on a BIG ticket pricey item that was advertised in their Sunday paper ad, I could not find it in stock in any store within 1000 miles of me, would not ship free to my store from another store and would not honor the ad price in their online store. The State said they had to honor the raincheck. They still refused and the state dropped it saying they could not compel them to sell it to me at the raincheck price unless I wanted to get a private lawyer to become involved. Except for the rare after holiday sales I have not shopped in a Target for 2 years.


I here you on that one. I've had the same experience with Best Buy, also a 2nd time refusing to return an online part for sirius radio that they had me order saying I needed it for installation because it had been 15 days and their return policy is 14, and refusing to exchange a defective product because the package was open. That wasn't a typo, nor could I get them to explain how I would know if it was defective. It was a headphone set for my son and he finally insisted by looking at them they looked fine to him. And twice arguing with Sears over an extended warranty on a vacuum and gas grill getting no where. I think customer service or lack of is a thing of the past in so many places because we don't have very many places to shop anymore. I think Amazon is probably the biggest reason prices aren't double what they are. But I am guilty of buying still at Best Buy, Sears(Kmart) and other places because of price shopping though I'm smart enough not to pay for their worthless warranties. I can honestly say I've had only good experiences with CS at Target. I also know that the store I shop at will honor any online retailers price including their own. I didn't purchase any Halloween items from them last year due to them putting everything out so late and when I did end up there for some reason or another everything worthwhile was gone already and Christmas was starting to fill the isles.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe said:


> I ordered the skeleton and singing fish this morning. I don't have a shipping confirmation yet so we'll see. I couldn't ship to store but with free shipping I wouldn't have anyway. Besides the late in store and online option Target has pulled the last couple years I am keeping in mind that the things I ordered are not officially listed as Halloween merchandise yet. Although they are online I don't think they aren't actually supposed to be seen or ordered by us yet. I'm assuming whoever is in charge is still in the process of Halloween listings.


I was online last night and checked on the Target fish. Thanks for contacting CrazyBonez BTW. Last night I was only able to put one fish in my cart. Said something about last of the quantity available. It was late and I really would have liked to have ordered more than one so left it in the cart and went to bed. Did you order more than one? Could have been the one they said was left in stock. I thought that sounded so strange. 

As for their store locator inventory, clearly nothing is in the stores yet by all looks. I have found the online store locator however to be fairly accurate on the few times I've used it for halloween and other items. When I was looking for the striking snake they had on sale a few years back it saved me either driving around or calling stores randomly. I also found the stores that listed it were willing to check the aisle and put it on hold in customer service until the end of the night. Otherwise someone could come in and buy it before you drove there.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Lukewa said:


> Noticed that these witches are up on the Target Halloween too...I've seen these posted multiple places. Think they are worth the 55 bucks?
> View attachment 248541
> http://www.target.com/p/witchly-group-set-of-3/-/A-14242112#prodSlot=_2_3



Nope. I have them and got them on clearance from Grandin Road's after Halloween closeouts. I paid $20, and deemed them quite a bargain at that price, but no way would I pay over $30 for them. They are tiny, less than 2 foot tall for the biggest witch, and the hands, faces and broomsticks are all foam. I like them well enough in my yard display, but I wouldn't have gotten them at all if they hadn't been on such a deep discount.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

I use this target store inventory lookup and it seems to work well. You need the DCPI number of the item and your zip code and it will tell you the availability within a user-specified range. 

I haven't plugged in any of the Halloween items to test, but I use it for Lego and it has always been very accurate.

http://fyndly.com/target/tools/inventory/check.html


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

bangshangalang said:


> Is this the doorbell that Target does/does not carry?
> http://www.trendyhalloween.com/mobi...MpPvJB-gdnvomKAqgk2qfCKohz4xuqrmegaAtyQ8P8HAQ


Looks just like it, but in black:
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-h...4#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=halloween+doorbell


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Barbie K said:


> I ordered the Target doorbell and it is scheduled to arrive next Thursday. Will post a review once it gets here.
> I got the spooky phone a couple of years ago and I see it will be back again. One of my favorite things I picked up at Target:
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-spooky-phone/-/A-17361189#prodSlot=medium_4_8&term=halloween+prop


I bought this last year, and we all absolutely love it!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Undecided if I want the dog from Target or this one from Home Depot 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...keleton-Dog-Spooky-Statue-15890194B/205830972

There is also this one with light/sound but not crazy about it.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Home-Acc...g-with-Light-and-Sound-5342-19060HD/205828006


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

For the phone, it says it's sold out. Did it really sell out or does it say that until they get it in Stock to ship?


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

WickedChick said:


> For the phone, it says it's sold out. Did it really sell out or does it say that until they get it in Stock to ship?


Hard to say really. I was able to order the doorbell and it was showing sold out 2 days before I bought it. Yesterday it said it was sold out as well. I say keep checking and if you have a store in your area try to grab one there. The year I bought my phone I went back the next day to pick one up for a friend and they were gone. Good luck!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If you are anxious to get your hands on the skeleton CrazyBonez fish and don't want to take your chances picking them up at a store (last year Target only had small quantities of items like the crow and phone on the shelves and people wasted a lot of time looking for them not always getting one), just a heads up that Kmart online has the fish in stock and today you can get him for 25% off there, so 7.46, just over what Target has him listed at. The Extra 10% online halloween offer will expire at the end of today, so today is the best pricing on him there.

From what we've been told these fish are exclusive to Target and Kmart this year.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

Barbie K said:


> Hard to say really. I was able to order the doorbell and it was showing sold out 2 days before I bought it. Yesterday it said it was sold out as well. I say keep checking and if you have a store in your area try to grab one there. The year I bought my phone I went back the next day to pick one up for a friend and they were gone. Good luck!


I have one target store some what close to me. The other not so much. Have some stores started to put stuff out? I haven't gone because I figured they are still doing back to school stuff.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

WickedChick said:


> I have one target store some what close to me. The other not so much. Have some stores started to put stuff out? I haven't gone because I figured they are still doing back to school stuff.


I have two close to me and neither is putting out Halloween yet. We still have tons of back-to-school stuff as school doesn't start around here until Sept 8. I think _some_ of the Halloween items are going in and out of stock very quickly online. I agree with Barbie K and just keep checking your store or check on online inventory site. I haven't been lucky to grab anything yet online.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

I have 3 all within 15-20 minutes of me. The one I was in yesterday about 5 minutes from me was still in full swing of summer. They don't even have the back to school out yet so I don't really plan on store shopping. By the time they put it out I'm too busy decorating and pretty much done shopping till the after sales.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

WickedChick said:


> Have some stores started to put stuff out? I haven't gone because I figured they are still doing back to school stuff.


I have 4 stores within a reasonable driving distance from me and all of them have back to school stuff out. Last year they were late to the game ( I had spent most of my Halloween décor dollars elsewhere) and put out stuff way too late. I think they may even have had 1 isle of Christmas before Halloween on display


----------



## TubaManMoore (Sep 1, 2012)

Does anyone know how big the Spider Skeleton they have for $19.99 is? 

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-s...2266#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=skeleton+spider

The shipping dimensions make it seem pretty big...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

TubaManMoore said:


> Does anyone know how big the Spider Skeleton they have for $19.99 is?
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-s...2266#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=skeleton+spider
> 
> The shipping dimensions make it seem pretty big...


i think kmart has this also, 18 inches? check their site


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Costco.com has a really giant skeleton spider, something like 48 inches I think for under $30.


----------



## Lukewa (Sep 14, 2014)

I asked one of my friends who also happens to be a manager at Target about their new Halloween 2015 stuff. She said she wasn't impressed with the layouts and merchandising  and that most of the stuff that's even remotely cool is already online. That doesn't leave me feeling very hopeful.


----------



## wednesdayluna (Aug 17, 2015)

They sell that exact same doorbell at Big Lots. Big Lots has already put out their store brand Halloween décor and I believe it is available in all states. 

They are selling that doorbell for $8.00 where I live, in Oklahoma. 

They have a bunch of great stuff, I have already spent a crazy amount there


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

I love some of the BL stuff. I haven't bought anything yet since we have four kids just starting school---two in high school, one in college and an elementary one. School clothes and supplies had to come first. I hope the things I want are still there on the next pay period.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

wednesdayluna said:


> They sell that exact same doorbell at Big Lots. Big Lots has already put out their store brand Halloween décor and I believe it is available in all states.
> 
> They are selling that doorbell for $8.00 where I live, in Oklahoma.
> 
> They have a bunch of great stuff, I have already spent a crazy amount there


Wow. The doorbell in the Big Lots near me is $16.00. I'm aware some stores charge a little more in affluent areas but with most of our good paying jobs off to China I wouldn't consider mine to be one. The Big Lots one is red and black. Target's is gold and black and it's $10.00.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

This is not exactly Halloween, but today in the Dollar Spot they had purple or green very rubbery snakes. They are very squishy & easy to wrap around things. They are not round on the bottom - kinda have two edges on the side with a hollow center. Could be pretty easy to glue a wire on the underside to then keep them in a pose... The photo shows their natural position. I bought 3 with the intention of using them for some Halloween crafts, but my DD (almost 4) has taken the purple one to bed with her. Apparently her name is Amy.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

Lukewa said:


> I asked one of my friends who also happens to be a manager at Target about their new Halloween 2015 stuff. She said she wasn't impressed with the layouts and merchandising  and that most of the stuff that's even remotely cool is already online. That doesn't leave me feeling very hopeful.


very generic looking this year from what I have seen....


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

My singing fish came today. It looks like UPS lost my package with the skeleton fish. Hopefully they figure out where it is. Cute but like anything with sound it will get old. With everyone of my grand kids hitting the try me button when they walk by it shouldn't be long. I really like the green lighting but notice that this years Gemmy fish only move their mouth and tail fin flips. I had one years ago that sang Take me to the river and remember his head turning out.


----------



## bangshangalang (Jun 9, 2014)

Woot! Got my spooky tree face thingy on Target's website today. It originally wasn't up for ordering, but is now:

http://m.target.com/p/halloween-spooky-living-tree-decor/-/A-26396669

Happy to have gotten it for that price since I saw something very similar from Grandin Road for nearly $70.

I got the doorbell from Trendy Halloween, and I dunno how much Target was advertising it for, but I ended up paying $17.


----------



## Candy Creature (Aug 16, 2014)

bangshangalang said:


> Woot! Got my spooky tree face thingy on Target's website today. It originally wasn't up for ordering, but is now:
> 
> http://m.target.com/p/halloween-spooky-living-tree-decor/-/A-26396669
> 
> ...


Really cool spooky living tree face.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> This is not exactly Halloween, but today in the Dollar Spot they had purple or green very rubbery snakes. They are very squishy & easy to wrap around things. They are not round on the bottom - kinda have two edges on the side with a hollow center. Could be pretty easy to glue a wire on the underside to then keep them in a pose... The photo shows their natural position. I bought 3 with the intention of using them for some Halloween crafts, but my DD (almost 4) has taken the purple one to bed with her. Apparently her name is Amy.
> 
> View attachment 249748


Amy is a fantastic name for a purple snake (says Amie!) I have a 4 yr old son who is always running off with my Halloween creatures, too.

Funny story of the day: I bought his Halloween costume early, because it was half off now. So he's been wearing it, because it's Chase from Paw Patrol, which he loves. He had it on this afternoon, and was playing in our dog's create. He got quiet, so when I checked on him, he was curled up, napping in the dog crate in his dog costume. When he woke up, he was mad because he didn't remember getting in there, and thought I put him in there. Silly kid, how could I do that without waking you? Haha


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

LairMistress said:


> Amy is a fantastic name for a purple snake (says Amie!) I have a 4 yr old son who is always running off with my Halloween creatures, too.
> 
> Funny story of the day: I bought his Halloween costume early, because it was half off now. So he's been wearing it, because it's Chase from Paw Patrol, which he loves. He had it on this afternoon, and was playing in our dog's create. He got quiet, so when I checked on him, he was curled up, napping in the dog crate in his dog costume. When he woke up, he was mad because he didn't remember getting in there, and thought I put him in there. Silly kid, how could I do that without waking you? Haha



It has to be true b/c he didn't go for a "walk", right?  

That is funny.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

First time posting here. I ordered the ghoulish grandad tombstone and I'm planning on returning it. It looks fake to me and the sensor does not work. I cannot make it respond unless I move the switch to on or sensor, it reacts but will never go off again unless I move the switch off then back to on or sensor setting.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Ditsterz said:


> First time posting here. I ordered the ghoulish grandad tombstone and I'm planning on returning it. It looks fake to me and the sensor does not work. I cannot make it respond unless I move the switch to on or sensor, it reacts but will never go off again unless I move the switch off then back to on or sensor setting.



Welcome aboard and thanks for sharing. BTW if the tombstone is Motion sensored, then it reacts to a light beam being broken by someone passing by. If you tested it in a setup where that didn't happen then it wouldn't activate. 

I like the look of the tombstone in general from the photo. The kids would probably think it looks neat. What's it made of?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Heads up. The $6 Skeleton Fish is available to order now. Added some more to my collection. If your order is more than $25 you qualify for free shipping right now. Delivery to my local store was not available at the moment. Wonder if that will change once the stores get in halloween stock.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

It is made of pvc and plastic. I guess that why it sticks out like a sore thumb next to my other tombstones which are all made of resin. The motion sensor doesn't work. I have tried using a flashlight etc. Since it doesn't work like it should its definitely going back to the store. But on a positive note I do like what his sayings: "Hey you get off my lawn, darn trick or treaters" and snores"shh be quiet now, you are loud enough to wake the dead"and "please don't forget to eat your vegetables, I didn't eat mine"


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

^The bulk of my "nice" tombstones or crosses are made of that resin compound as well. None of them are interactive so to speak. Too bad about the sensor. Being new here I wasn't sure if you were new to halloween props as well and hated to see you return it if you weren't familiar with the different triggering types out there.  I do like that even if you order from online at Target you can return it to a store if you have a problem. Thanks for the info on it and the sayings don't sound bad at all.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My skeleton fish order placed this morning is on it's way already. Free UPS shipping. That was prompt. Cool!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Heads up. The $6 Skeleton Fish is available to order now. Added some more to my collection. If your order is more than $25 you qualify for free shipping right now. Delivery to my local store was not available at the moment. Wonder if that will change once the stores get in halloween stock.


Thanks for the "heads-up"! Purchased two.


The skeleton crow is also now available at $6 for online orders! I bought one last year, and since I love ravens/crows, grabbed a couple more.

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-crow-skeleton/-/A-17358638#prodSlot=medium_2_57&term=skeleton


----------



## TubaManMoore (Sep 1, 2012)

Just got my Crow and Spider in today! For those wondering (like me!) what size the spider is, here he is with a Hobby Lobby blank head...


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Edison flicker light bulb from Target online, with a green light bulb in two light bulb lamp...this will be awesome in the dark, i always use colored light bulbs in my lamps at halloween time...check it out

https://youtu.be/9qxBImccy_I


----------



## TubaManMoore (Sep 1, 2012)

HURRY! IN STOCK NOW!!

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-alligator-skeleton/-/A-17358658#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=alligator+skeleton








http://www.target.com/p/halloween-dachshund-dog-skeleton/-/A-17358645#prodSlot=medium_1_50&term=halloween+skeleton


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

TubaManMoore said:


> HURRY! IN STOCK NOW!!
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-alligator-skeleton/-/A-17358658#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=alligator+skeleton
> View attachment 250517
> ...


Thanks for the heads up!

I think I bought the last dachshund, though. :/ There were only 14 of the alligator left when I purchased mine.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

The skeleton rats are now in stock for shipping.

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-rat-skeleton/-/A-17358639#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=skeleton+rat


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

I missed the dog =(
I do like that it gives you a count of how many are in stock when you order.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I looked at the alligator head when I was ordering my skeleton fish, but thought they seemed small and ended up ordering an extra fish to make my minimum free ship order. I would have loved a 16-18 inch skull for my pirate/swamp scenes. Look forward to seeing them in actual photos when they come in. Must be sold out because I can't bring up their webpage to check on the actual length now. Does seem like skeleton creatures are all going to be a big thing this year. Happy for CrazyBonez, imagine that was a scary plunge to make production and inventory-wise.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

I was really wanting to see the length of that alligator skull, but I figure that if it is small and I don't like it, I can always return it in store. We're there every week anyway. 

They do have the length of the rat posted. I don't know why they can't be consistent and post some of the other skeleton measurements!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I do remember seeing the length. Thought it was something like 8-ish inches* and remember thinking it seemed more like the length of the howling werewolf head they had a few years ago. I just tried looking through my iPad photo snapshots in case I saved it, sometimes do that for items I might want to buy so i have the details and where it was sold, but don't see anything. Their shipping is pretty fast right now so would venture to guess people here will get theirs this next week.

That dachshund is very cute. Expect that to be a popular dog.

*actually website lists a 5.75 dimension but doesn't say what that measurement is of. The Gemmy animated zombie fish is listed at 10 something, and the CrazyBonez skeleton fish lists 5 inches. I have the fish and 5 inches isn't the length but the height. So should we GUESS that the 5.75 on the alligator is the height? 6-paq you are right on with needing some consistency here and certainly full dimensions should be listed. 

6-paq I was thinking overnight about what you said about ordering it and returning to the store if the proportions don't look right. I logged on this morning, and today found the gator listed as available for shipping now. Had a gift card so decided to order two to get free shipping and we'll hope for the best in length.


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

crow is now out of stock


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Spanishtulip said:


> crow is now out of stock



Well last night and this morning the gator was out of stock and it's back in stock as of five minutes ago when I ordered two. I'd keep checking periodically on the crows status.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Target offers free shipping if you have their credit card. You also get 5% instant discount on purchases in store and online plus free shipping. I have it just for that purpose. What I like is that it's not a rewards card. You get the 5% discount on the spot. I just ordered those hanging brooms online and when it came in it was not was I was expecting so I just returned it to the store.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

ok the addams family hand is available, i got my two ordered..........jump fast.........

i'm trying to get two daushaund skellies...


----------



## John Harris (Jul 31, 2015)

Hi I am waiting for this years hallloween stuff at Target and I was wondering have any of your Targets set up yet?? Thanks


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

John Harris said:


> Hi I am waiting for this years hallloween stuff at Target and I was wondering have any of your Targets set up yet?? Thanks


Still after school merchandise at the 2 I went to today. School started today so they will probably leave it out for another week or so. I am hoping it goes to clearance soon so that halloween can take its place. You can at least view the stuff online. Just type in halloween prop in the search area.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Hey, I called Target's Online customer service number to see if I could find out the dimension on the Alligator head skull. The dimensions she gave me are as follows, and sound pretty good:

Length - 15.6 inches
Width - 7.5 inches
Height - 4.3

I have two on order which email says they are shipping as of yesterday, but don't know yet when to expect them. They are still listed online as being in stock btw.

Halloween Alligator Skeleton (online item # 17358658; Store item # 240-43-0588): http://www.target.com/p/halloween-a...#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=alligator+halloween


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

John Harris said:


> Hi I am waiting for this years hallloween stuff at Target and I was wondering have any of your Targets set up yet?? Thanks


Our schools don't start until Sep 8, so we still have that merchandise stocked as well (and tons of it). 

I agree with Barbie K and suggest that you check what is available online. Some items are going in/out of stock though. I think that once those items are available to pick up "in store", then that's when the merchandise will be stocked in the B&M's.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Hey, I called Target's Online customer service number to see if I could find out the dimension on the Alligator head skull. The dimensions she gave me are as follows, and sound pretty good:
> 
> Length - 15.6 inches
> Width - 7.5 inches
> Height - 4.3


This does sound great! Thanks for sharing that info!  All of my stuff (dachshund, fish, crows, alligator skellies) has shipped and is supposed to arrive on Friday. Now I'm wondering if I should get another alligator, but not sure what I would do with it... hmmmmm....


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Since my gator won't arrive until after yours 6-paq, if you can, please post photos when they arrive. Love to see all your skeletons. Just keep the crow out of the reaches of the gator or you might be short one bird! 

If you don't need to order anything else to reach the $25 free ship minimum, it kind of doesn't make sense to order online IMO. In which case I'd keep checking their website for your local store to be available to ship to for free and order if and when that happens. It looks like it will be an option.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Since my gator won't arrive until after yours 6-paq, if you can, please post photos when they arrive. Love to see all your skeletons. Just keep the crow out of the reaches of the gator or you might be short one bird!


Will do! I'll post a group photo as soon as I unpack!  In my target purchasing frenzy, I forgot I ordered two rat skeletons also... They'll be here on Friday too.

Bwwaahaaa!!..... I am glad I ordered that alligator separately!!  LOL

So, I have coming ... two rats, a dachshund, an alligator, two fish and two partridges in a pear tree.... I mean two crows.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Speaking of alligator [email protected] has a full size gator head as well as small gator statues. I think they are half off now.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Got my alligator head today. He is a pretty good size. He's a pretty substantial plastic similar to the bonez animals. Also picked up the mechanical hand that my daughter wanted.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Since my gator won't arrive until after yours 6-paq, if you can, please post photos when they arrive. Love to see all your skeletons. Just keep the crow out of the reaches of the gator or you might be short one bird!
> 
> If you don't need to order anything else to reach the $25 free ship minimum, it kind of doesn't make sense to order online IMO. In which case I'd keep checking their website for your local store to be available to ship to for free and order if and when that happens. It looks like it will be an option.


got my alligators yesterday, they are big, good size and great...way worth the 15 for them... you will be very happy....i missed the daushaunds, sniff oh and thing is awesome, it taps loud, im going to put some felt under the fingers to reduce the noise, but awesome addams family prop


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Funny how we ordered the same things: the alligator skull and the Thing hand...I too, tried for the Dachshund, OOS Lucky you, 6-paq! Interested to hear what you think about the little fellar
_Very_ happy to hear everyone is pleased with their purchases~my order should arrive today/tomorrow~can't wait!


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

My Target order came yesterday. My cat skeleton was broken out of the box  It snapped right on the spine, I don't know if it is a week point or if the plastic on mine was just poorly made.

Now I have to drive 40 min to a target to return it


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Spanishtulip said:


> My Target order came yesterday. My cat skeleton was broken out of the box  It snapped right on the spine, I don't know if it is a week point or if the plastic on mine was just poorly made.
> 
> Now I have to drive 40 min to a target to return it


Ughh... that stinks! 

Did you try calling Customer Service and see if they'll send a replacement free and can schedule a UPS/FEDEX/USPS pick-up for the damaged one? I know Amazon is really good about doing that for a damaged/defective item. I am fortunately to be close to a couple of Targets so I return in person, but would think that Target would issue you a free return postage label. You shouldn't have to drive all that way to return something that is damaged!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

punkineater said:


> Funny how we ordered the same things: the alligator skull and the Thing hand...I too, tried for the Dachshund, OOS Lucky you, 6-paq! Interested to hear what you think about the little fellar
> _Very_ happy to hear everyone is pleased with their purchases~my order should arrive today/tomorrow~can't wait!


I am really looking out for everyone here and frequently check to see if that dachshund is back in stock, really!!  As soon as I see it in stock, I'll be posting here! 

I received my two crows and two fish yesterday ~ two days ahead of schedule. The fish are really nice! I thought I'd be lucky and get the alligator/dachshund/rats early today, but I have to wait until tomorrow also. 

Now I want to order one of those Thing hands too!!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Spooky Halloween Phone is in stock for shipping!!

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-spooky-phone/-/A-17361189#prodSlot=large_1_9


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks like they have added lots of new stuff online and in stock:

http://www.target.com/c/indoor-halloween-decorations-holiday/-/N-567r1#navigation=true&category=328002&view_type=medium&sort_by=newest&facets=d_channel%3AOnline&offset=0&pageCount=60&page=1&response_group=Items&zone=PLP&isLeaf=true&custom_price=false&min_price=from&max_price=to

This is cool! Mechanical Skeleton Hand:
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-mechanical-skeletal-hand/-/A-17361186#prodSlot=large_1_19








Gold Skull:
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-spooky-gold-skull/-/A-17361087#prodSlot=large_1_7

Chasing Ghost Projection Light:
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-chasing-ghosts-projector-light/-/A-17387424#prodSlot=large_1_24

Halloween Flicker Candelabra:
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-flicker-candleabra/-/A-17366038#prodSlot=large_2_6

Skull Hand Hourglass:
http://www.target.com/p/halloween-skull-hand-hour-glass/-/A-17361085#prodSlot=large_2_11


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

I like that skeleton hand! The motion is realistic.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I think that mechanical hand is what everyone is calling the "thing" hand. i could be wrong, maybe it is the crawling hand. If it is this mechanical hand , anyone who has it already, does it actually play that music or was that just for effect in the video?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Our Target started putting out their candy and miscellaneous food items. We grabbed some candy and a pack of Halloween Oreos.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I think that mechanical hand is what everyone is calling the "thing" hand. i could be wrong, maybe it is the crawling hand. If it is this mechanical hand , anyone who has it already, does it actually play that music or was that just for effect in the video?


It does play that music.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

6-paq said:


> Looks like they have added lots of new stuff online and in stock:
> 
> http://www.target.com/c/indoor-halloween-decorations-holiday/-/N-567r1#navigation=true&category=328002&view_type=medium&sort_by=newest&facets=d_channel%3AOnline&offset=0&pageCount=60&page=1&response_group=Items&zone=PLP&isLeaf=true&custom_price=false&min_price=from&max_price=to
> 
> ...


I agree, the motion of the Skeletal Hand looks very realistic! I like it! Can't wait to see it in person, I may have to buy one. I do wonder about the music though, and whether or not it is actually part of the prop.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I don't understand why manufacturers insist on adding music to so many Halloween props.
It's like--let's make this prop look as real and creepy as possible, but make it sound as stupid as possible.
Thank goodness for wire snippers.


----------



## LittlMissApril (Jul 31, 2015)

The griffin tombstone is available to order. I'm trying to talk myself out of it.....Hubby will kill me if I order it. In the past two weeks I've had 5 skeletons show up at the front door. haha He already said enough with the Halloween stuff already, but while he's golfing tomorrow, guess what I'll be doing.

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-p...-17353051#prodSlot=medium_1_38&term=tombstone


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

6-paq said:


> Ughh... that stinks!
> 
> Did you try calling Customer Service and see if they'll send a replacement free and can schedule a UPS/FEDEX/USPS pick-up for the damaged one? I know Amazon is really good about doing that for a damaged/defective item. I am fortunately to be close to a couple of Targets so I return in person, but would think that Target would issue you a free return postage label. You shouldn't have to drive all that way to return something that is damaged!


great idea! thanks so much


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

LittlMissApril said:


> The griffin tombstone is available to order. I'm trying to talk myself out of it.....Hubby will kill me if I order it. In the past two weeks I've had 5 skeletons show up at the front door. haha He already said enough with the Halloween stuff already, but while he's golfing tomorrow, guess what I'll be doing.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-p...-17353051#prodSlot=medium_1_38&term=tombstone


Ughh... that is really tempting!!! 

I know how you feel... My hubby doesn't celebrate Halloween, so he's not that thrilled at me purchasing items and decorating, but doesn't say anything..... just gives me the look. ..... and I'm expecting four more skellies to be delivered today...


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Spanishtulip said:


> great idea! thanks so much


Wishing you luck!! I would really be surprised if they don't replace it for free. It wasn't your fault you received a damaged item.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I saw some Halloween candy being put out at Target last night. I had to get me some of those candy corn m&ms.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

6-paq did you get your gator in yet? Anyone with photos to post yet? My Target shipment for the gator is taking forever getting here. Heck it shipped days before my BuyCostumes order did and BC will be here Monday and Target not until Tuesday.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> 6-paq did you get your gator in yet? Anyone with photos to post yet? My Target shipment for the gator is taking forever getting here. Heck it shipped days before my BuyCostumes order did and BC will be here Monday and Target not until Tuesday.


I received it late yesterday and just opened it. Have to run to a kid's game, but will post pics of the alligator and dachshund when I return.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Here are some pics of the alligator, dachshund and some size comparisons of some other skellies I picked up this month. Hopefully, this will help someone.

Alligator (nice size ~ bigger than I thought):








Dachshund (cute, but smaller and a bit "flimsier" than what I expected):








Comparison in size between (1) Dog skelly from Costco ~ $15.99 (2) Cat Skellie from Big Lots ~$20 (3) Dachshund from Target ~ $15, (4) Alligator from Target ~ $15 and (5) Rat from Grandin Road ~ $15








The alligator is much larger than I thought. It's about 14" in length, 6.5" in height and about 7" in width at the widest point. It feels sturdy.

My opinion is that the dachshund is cute, but a bit on the flimsy side. With the long span of "ribs", they feel like they will bend or break if you pick up the skelly by the middle. It is about 26" from nose to tail and about 6.5" high. It is shorter than what I expected. Also, the Costco dog skelly is about the same price point and the dachshund is dwarfed in size in comparison. I will keep the dachshund (we have a chiweenie, so I have to have it), but I would have rather spent another $1 and bought a second Costco dog. 

I really love the GR rat. 

Hope this helps! If anyone needs a pic of the dachshund or alligator from another angle or closer up, let me know.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks 6-paq. You have quite a menagerie there. The dachshund is cute and I would keep but can see what you mean when comparing prices. The gator looks good. The measurement are off a bit from what the lady told me and maybe what she had was for the box it came in. Ideally I would have liked a really long mouth but still this is pretty impressive with the teeth and all and I like that the mouth opens up quite a bit. Especially liked the look in your last photo. Should be great for my pirate scene or bayou scenes. 

To think a few years back there were no real skeleton animals. Crazy Bonez has done a fabulous job getting their product out. Each year I have had people ask where I got certain animals and sure this year with so many new ones won't be an exception. 

So if the Crazy Bonez guy is reading our posts (know he hangs out on here on occasion), I'd like to suggest a nice long fat python for next year. My jungle scene could use a few!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh yes, a python (or snake) skeleton would be great! I would love to see your pirate and bayou scenes GoS! 

The alligator skeleton was shipped out of a box (as with the others). I also purchased crows, fish and rat skeletons from Target, but didn't include them in the "group photo". 

I am really enthused with all of the offerings this year. Last year was my first time purchasing skeletons (and even decorating for Halloween) and I only picked up two of the Costco pose-able ones and one Target crow. I may have to re-think my theme this year. I like the gothic/Poe decor and will see how to work them in.

BTW, the Vulture skeleton is now in stock online if anyone is looking for it! 

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-s...267#prodSlot=medium_1_1&term=vulture+skeleton


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My Crazy Bonez skeleton fish just got delivered by the mailman. We have the worst delivery schedule, always late in afternoon even on Saturdays (but glad we still get Saturday deliveries!). My previous batch of fish came from Kmart and they look the same in coloring and such, so pleased. So these fish are piranha right?

OK, so came up with another Crazy Bonez wishlist critter....an eel. Could do some neat effects with an "electric eel". Kind of goes with the piranha.


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

Got Two of the Alligators coming from Target for My Voodoo Swamp Scene, Just talked to My Local Target and they Said Halloween Candy Will be Put out Starting Wednesday and Costumes and Decorations on Thursday and Friday.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

My two alligator skulls just arrived and they look great! Much bigger in person than I was picturing even with the photos. I love the teeth. Really nice prop to have and doubt you will find them when you are looking for them at this price so highly recommend considering picking one or more up if you think you'll have a future use for them.

Adding a few photos to show the detail and size of them.

This bird likes to live dangerously. We all know things don't stay dead especially at Halloween time!










Still kind of surprised at how long and wide the skull is compared to a hand.










Even the skull at the neck is finished off


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Heads up. Target.com has a Labor Day Sale going on. Up to 25% off online on decor, which I think Halloween might be considered. Also get an extra 10% off with promo code LABORDAY. You can get Free shipping on orders of $25 or more and free returns to the stores.


And Double Heads Up, the alligator skull pictured above is Out of Stock online but showing up in stores in my SF Bay area--a _few_ stores listed as In Stock, but most in the Bay area are either OUT OF STOCK or LOW STOCK already. Also checked in north east Ohio where my mom lives, and northwest Chicago, Illinois where a friend is and same situation there, so expect this inventory level to be pretty similar nationwide this weekend. Only $15. I used one of my Target gift cards from item purchases on one of mine. These are going to sell out FAST.

But this also indicates that the individual store's online inventory is up and running now on halloween items if you are looking for something in particular.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Went to a location with Limited Stock on the gator and they hadn't really even started putting halloween items out yet apart from candy! What! Star Wars items promoting the movie were occupying 2 rows of the aisles that the clerk said would be cleared soon and go halloween. Back to school was still out. I told her I had driven there because their website showed limited quantity and showed her the app with that store listed. She pulled up the item on her device using the DHCP # and said she was showing only 2 of them in the store and would have to find out if she could sell them yet. Said her info said halloween would be out by 9/13. That still a ways away. She asked me if I could wait while she checked on it for me. Came back a few minutes later with one skull. Said one item showed a location in the stock room and the other didn't have one so she couldn't locate it. I asked if more were due in and she showed me the device which said 0 were expected. Glad I got the one I did. 

Well that was my experience at Target today. Not ready for prime time. I did take a few pics from their halloween baking/food aisle. Some cool stuff.

























This Duff Cookie Mix was located in the regular baking aisle but worth a shout out.









Also saw these kids halloween themed movies in the halloween baking area. Some good buys to have on hand for the kids.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nearly all of the big chain stores take their sweet time getting around to setting up Halloween, yet they rush to have Christmas in full swing _months_ ahead of time Based on what the website shows, Target looks to have some good merchandise this year, but they need to make it a point to _get it out_ so that it can be sold


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Saw on Targets website that they will once again have the giant pumpkin pail this year, but it will have a different color variation on it.


----------



## RichardG (Jul 21, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Went to a location with Limited Stock on the gator and they hadn't really even started putting halloween items out yet apart from candy! What! Star Wars items promoting the movie were occupying 2 rows of the aisles that the clerk said would be cleared soon and go halloween. Back to school was still out. I told her I had driven there because their website showed limited quantity and showed her the app with that store listed. She pulled up the item on her device using the DHCP # and said she was showing only 2 of them in the store and would have to find out if she could sell them yet. Said her info said halloween would be out by 9/13. That still a ways away. She asked me if I could wait while she checked on it for me. Came back a few minutes later with one skull. Said one item showed a location in the stock room and the other didn't have one so she couldn't locate it. I asked if more were due in and she showed me the device which said 0 were expected. Glad I got the one I did.
> 
> Well that was my experience at Target today. Not ready for prime time. I did take a few pics from their halloween baking/food aisle. Some cool stuff.
> 
> ...


Had the same issue with them last year. The giant pails showed in stock. So I made the hour drive and they weren't there. One employee I talked to said what's out was out. So I requested the manager who looked it up in her device and found it in the back room. Plus I hit a percent off since they where all dented.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh the horror...the horror of Target's baking aisle. It's always the first stocked & there's always a ton left over when it's sale time. At least in the Target I frequent anyway.

I'm also pretty sure that Targets sets up their Halloween stuff on their Christmas floorplan because they don't rearrange anything after Halloween, they just move it out. 

They haven't been up to snuff for a few years now, I hope they make up for it this year. Better than some, but still, not what they used to be.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

On a whim I took a long, impromptu shopping trip to the city today. I thought there would be some Labor Day sales but I was mostly looking forward to finding Halloween stuff in person and not just on the Internet. I was so disappointed. I went to Target and there was NOTHING. I asked a clerk and they said probably next week they'd have the merchandise in to set up. Even Christmas Tree Shops didn't have all their Halloween merchandise out yet.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm loving that backdrop peg board paper they have up behind the kitchen items! I'd love to get my hands on some of that when the season is over.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

My Target filled a large portion of its seasonal spot with Star Wars crap. That's just wrong.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

BarryJ said:


> My Target filled a large portion of its seasonal spot with Star Wars crap. That's just wrong.


Yes! That's what mine did. A slew of Star Wars merchandise was where they usually put their Halloween seasonal items. Are people really flocking in to buy Star Wars merchandise like that? They didn't just have an isle of it, they had several in addition to random other sightings all over the store.


----------



## Col. Fryght (Oct 23, 2012)

themyst said:


> Yes! That's what mine did. A slew of Star Wars merchandise was where they usually put their Halloween seasonal items. Are people really flocking in to buy Star Wars merchandise like that? They didn't just have an isle of it, they had several in addition to random other sightings all over the store.


I guy in our office was pumped up about Star Wars. Apparently, the new rights holder is Walt Disney and they released like 1200 new Star Wars products this month and Friday was "Force Friday" when they released some type of fancy remote robot.

And my Target last night had zero Halloween out in the seasonal section, just Star Wars.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Well when I was a kid, my siblings got the glow in the dark light sabers and some toy figurines, but I think that was about it. I'm still kind of shocked at how much was available at Target and that it took up so much space. I have to trust that Walt Disney knows what they're doing with their merchandising, I guess.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The way I understood it in talking to the sales clerk who found my gator skull, the Star Wars mdse was up a little while ago leading up to the release of the movie and that it would be coming down along with Back To School stuff to make room for Halloween. I thought the Star Wars stuff was maybe thought to be Costume/prop/figurine related for Halloween (that kids would want to dress like that etc) but she said no it was done for the movie's release. That's when she said the halloween needed to be be set by 9/13.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I went to my closest Target today and they had one item up hanging , one item I kid you not. They did have the back drop for Halloween in place and the price markers for where they are putting the items so I'm sure it will be soon. I did however bring home that one single item they did have out lol It was a table cloth, I don't even need but I liked the pattern of the fabric...I think it's a sickness.








edited to add : that pic looks yellow but it is actually gold...black and gold


----------



## Serpentia (Sep 10, 2011)

BarryJ said:


> My Target filled a large portion of its seasonal spot with Star Wars crap. That's just wrong.


Mine did too! So that is two sides of the aisle, out of about 6 sides total devoted just to star wars. UGH. At first I thought they were taking the whole space for star wars! I don't care if there are costumes in there [and there are], that's just not cool. that was all they had up. 

So the rest will probably be up by the end of the week.... but just, ugh.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

So stupid me, should have learned from my experience with the Target item inventory listing by store yesterday. Since a San Jose store said In green type no less to call your attention to it, In Stock Buy In Store, planned a short trip to that area. Had lunch at a fav restaurant but essentially went to that part of San Jose to buy two more of the gator skulls listed as IN STOCK. Nope. Like you guys, no halloween out yet. 

Found a sales clerk who when I said we drove specifically there based on the store info, he took the time to look the item up for me but it wasn't even showing up like it did yesterday on the previous store's device. He apologized but not much else he could do so left empty handed. He was however the second clerk, from 2 different locations, that said they had a night staff coming in Sunday night who would be setting up some of the halloween overnight. Couldn't guess what items would get shelved, just that if I really wanted to show up at opening, there should be some stuff out. Passing it along for whatever it's worth!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You know I never was hugely into buying xmas gifts or halloween items early before, and still don't with xmas gifts, but learned with Halloween sometimes there might only be one shipment of stock sent and things could go early and fast. Since that time I've become a early shopper otherwise wouldn't be trying to hunt down these gator heads in Target now. I'm just about done for this season and with only 55 days left it feels good.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh and one other new thing the sales clerk said to me today, tomorrow's ad which runs Sunday thru Saturday will feature some halloween in it. That's what he said. The ad they had posted in the store was thru today only so couldn't verify that.

WRONG! just saw that Target had the ads for 9/6-12 up online and NO halloween, just Star Wars. The ad will probably run the week of 9/13, which then would correspond with the date the sales clerk yesterday said display had to be out by.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Hmmm GoS, now I'm wondering if my Target is having a Sunday night crew coming in tonight. Like I said, all the prices and labels were in place all they have to do is hang and set the items on the shelves. Ugh , now I might go back tomorrow just to be sure lol It says online that my store has the Wolf statues, alligator head and the little dog in stock, so my guess they are sitting in the back just waiting on me to come buy them.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I wish they had specs on these fences. Anyone know the size?

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-c...df&srccode=cii_13736960&cpncode=44-81393601-2


----------



## Jmpugh (Jun 29, 2015)

JLWII2000 said:


> I wish they had specs on these fences. Anyone know the size?
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-c...df&srccode=cii_13736960&cpncode=44-81393601-2


Found it from another supplier. They make it look much larger than it really is.

"This decoration includes two fence sections measuring 23.5" x 19.25" and six 20" metal stakes. Fences are made of corrugated plastic."


http://www.costumeparty.com/party-supplies/decorations/244414.html?gclid=CIGFk5HJ48cCFdKPHwodT_4DQQ


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jmpugh said:


> Found it from another supplier. They make it look much larger than it really is.
> 
> "This decoration includes two fence sections measuring 23.5" x 19.25" and six 20" metal stakes. Fences are made of corrugated plastic."
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch! I owe you a virtual beverage!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Been thinking of ways to use my gator skull. If anyone is doing a bayou scene with witch's cauldron, that gator skull floating on top of the cauldron might look cool. Gator stew, yum.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Went to Target today, NOTHING! They haven't even started clearing out the school supplies.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

themyst said:


> Yes! That's what mine did. A slew of Star Wars merchandise was where they usually put their Halloween seasonal items. *Are people really flocking in to buy Star Wars merchandise like that? *They didn't just have an isle of it, they had several in addition to random other sightings all over the store.


Yup. There's been a couple of newspaper articles about it. People were lining up at midnight, much like when the Harry Potter books came out. The Star Wars section at the Target that I went to today looked pretty stripped, too. Some people were buying stuff as a way of finding clues about the new movie. Personally, after getting burned by the sequels, I'd wait to make sure the new movie isn't a dud. The Stormtrooper and Darth Vader mountain bikes were pretty cool, though.

That Target still had a lot of back-to-school stuff. School doesn't start in Virginia until the day after Labor Day, so there were plenty of last minute shoppers.


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

I wanted this guy but he sold out online WHILE I was checking out and screwing around with a coupon code. Oh well, I'll go store hunting in the next couple of days.

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-p...-17355065#prodSlot=medium_1_38&term=TOMBSTONE


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Just a reminder to JLWII2000 and others that if for example you need paper goods, Charmin/Bounty etc. Sunday's add has a buy 2 and get a $5 gift card for future purchase. Good way to help defray some of your Target halloween expenses. The ads with the free $5 gift cards always are indicated in the ad with a picture of the gift card near the item. Believe baby items were also part of the gift card promotion for the coming week


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Out for coffee this a.m. Stopped to see if Target had put out Halloween. Nope. Working on stock the $1 Spot area. Sad!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I went to my closest Target today and they had one item up hanging , one item I kid you not. They did have the back drop for Halloween in place and the price markers for where they are putting the items so I'm sure it will be soon. I did however bring home that one single item they did have out lol It was a table cloth, I don't even need but I liked the pattern of the fabric...I think it's a sickness.
> View attachment 253748
> 
> 
> edited to add : that pic looks yellow but it is actually gold...black and gold


I love the table cloth! The black and gold decor from Michaels would go well with it. I hope there will be a black and silver version of it as well


----------



## JLWII2000 (Sep 13, 2010)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Out for coffee this a.m. Stopped to see if Target had put out Halloween. Nope. Working on stock the $1 Spot area. Sad!


I know, it's annoying...Target is the last of the retailers in my area to put Halloween items out. I called them today looking for the tomstone I posted above and they said they will START putting stuff out in 2 weeks. Heck, they'll blink and Halloween will be over when you only have 5 weeks of exposure time on the floor.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

One of our Targets had out candy and baking supplies.
I scored the $2.00 window clings and 2 Halloween Pyrex and candy corn and pumpkin spice peeps! There is a section dedicated to candy corn, pumpkin spice and caramel apple treats...yummmmmmm


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

JLWII2000 said:


> I wanted this guy but he sold out online WHILE I was checking out and screwing around with a coupon code. Oh well, I'll go store hunting in the next couple of days.
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-p...-17355065#prodSlot=medium_1_38&term=TOMBSTONE
> 
> View attachment 253803


That, I must have


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Sounds like you guys are having about as much luck at Target as I am. In my neck of the woods, they've put out some Halloween candy, but otherwise it's still all back-to-school stuff (around here, school started nearly 3 weeks ago) as well as a couple of aisles of Star Wars toys, and whatever else Disney could think of to slap a SW logo on. Shampoo...notebooks...nightlights...bike helmets...you name it.

I really want a couple of new tombstones, as well as this guy:

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-lighted-zombie-groundbreaker/-/A-17374253


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

one of our Targets is stocking the shelves as we speak...


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Target is KILLING ME!!! Several items I want are sold out online, but say they are in stock in the stores. I have called four of my local stores and only one has costumes out, the rest are expecting to put out Halloween items in the next two weeks. Not cool Target. I need my Halloween fix.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

dustin2dust said:


> Target is KILLING ME!!! Several items I want are sold out online, but say they are in stock in the stores. I have called four of my local stores and only one has costumes out, the rest are expecting to put out Halloween items in the next two weeks. Not cool Target. I need my Halloween fix.


do they have an add to cart and pick up in store option?


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

mdna2014 said:


> do they have an add to cart and pick up in store option?


No. It's like they aren't even trying to do Halloween this year.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

dustin2dust said:


> No. It's like they aren't even trying to do Halloween this year.


one of ours was stocking this morning. I am going there after work.


----------



## LairMistress (Jul 31, 2009)

Forhekset said:


> Sounds like you guys are having about as much luck at Target as I am. In my neck of the woods, they've put out some Halloween candy, but otherwise it's still all back-to-school stuff (around here, school started nearly 3 weeks ago) as well as a couple of aisles of Star Wars toys, and whatever else Disney could think of to slap a SW logo on. Shampoo...notebooks...nightlights...bike helmets...you name it.
> 
> I really want a couple of new tombstones, as well as this guy:
> 
> http://www.target.com/p/halloween-lighted-zombie-groundbreaker/-/A-17374253


Ooh, he resembles the cool Shiatsu massager grave buster that someone here made for me. My memory is absolutely horrible, and I may be attributing it to the wrong reaper, so I hate to name names and be wrong.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

My local target BTS section was nearly bare, and an associate was breaking down cardboard merchandisers last evening, so I am sure it won't be long now. My guess is they will be at least partially set up before the weekend rush. Only one way to know for sure..... Let the Target stalking begin ;-)


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

The Target right by my work has the big section of back to school stuff cleared out and empty. Hoping they start stocking Halloween within the next day or so. I'm going to have to check everyday since it seems like they could start anytime.


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

Target is the most frustrating store this time of year! Last year at this time, I went by a couple times a week to check for Halloween stuff.
I finally asked someone who was putting out Halloween tissues when the heck the decorations were going to be put out! She said they had a drop dead date (last year I think it was the 15th) and that it all had to be out by then. I'm convinced someone at Target corporate does not like Halloween, it seems like each year the selection gets more and more basic, and they are the last store to having anything out.

Edited: This is the one I found last year, am I allowed to post this link? https://www.linkedin.com/pub/dan-glass/30/166/ba1


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

LairMistress said:


> Ooh, he resembles the cool Shiatsu massager grave buster that someone here made for me. My memory is absolutely horrible, and I may be attributing it to the wrong reaper, so I hate to name names and be wrong.


Here's a video (pretty sure it's the same one). Looks cool, especially for $25. I bought a ground breaker at HD already, but it cost $5 more, is all plastic, and doesn't look as good as this one.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFSj08Z7JSM



queenofcups said:


> Target is the most frustrating store this time of year! Last year at this time, I went by a couple times a week to check for Halloween stuff.
> I finally asked someone who was putting out Halloween tissues when the heck the decorations were going to be put out! She said they had a drop dead date (last year I think it was the 15th) and that it all had to be out by then. I'm convinced someone at Target corporate does not like Halloween, it seems like each year the selection gets more and more basic, and they are the last store to having anything out.


It's weird how it varies so much from store to store. Home Depot's had their stuff out since before Labor Day, and Lowe's had all their Halloween merchandise out in mid-August.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Just Halloween candy out in mine this morning. And tons of Star Wars stuff.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i agree, targets a pain in the arse...........online, instore..i hate to find something i want then have to go on a snipe hunt to find it from them.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I want to move quickly once they stock, too. I asked an associate today, and she didn't know when they'd be setting up. She was working on candy, but wasn't sure about the rest. She offered to call management and find out for me (very nice!). I could hear the "manager" on her device, "Id'n'know". 
The associate smiled and told me it would most likely be later this week.


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Target in Spokane has put out candy and the dumbest looking skeleton apron I've seen in years. What the hell, Target?!? You used to be my go to store for amazing things. I haven't been this disappointed since my ex at Prom...


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

There are two items that I am interested in, neither of which is available online. Get your flippin' keisters in gear, I swear... Target used to have an extraordinary Halloween selection years ago and at an earlier date; my, how things have changed If they are looking for someone who takes Halloween seriously, I _am_ looking for a better job than my current one


----------



## queenofcups (Sep 7, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> There are two items that I am interested in, neither of which is available online. Get your flippin' keisters in gear, I swear... Target used to have an extraordinary Halloween selection years ago and at an earlier date; my, how things have changed If they are looking for someone who takes Halloween seriously, I _am_ looking for a better job than my current one



Yes! It would amazing if someone who loved Halloween could get a job as their seasonal buyer! 
I actually found someone on Linkedin once who's title was Head Buyer for seasonal merchandise at Target corporate, but I didn't bookmark the page. That was last year, so it may not be the same person anyway. It seems like whoever is in charge is just doing the bare minimum for Halloween, like it's an after-thought. 

Maybe we should start some kind of campaign and barrage their seasonal department with comments.


----------



## gildedviolet (Aug 26, 2015)

The local Target here only has candy out, too. They have some stuff out in the dollar/$5-and-under section, like socks and some towels. Really hoping it gets set up soon. I really want the "Lost At Sea" tombstone, and haven't had much luck looking for when it's restocked online.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I stopped by my Target today. They are still working on getting rid of the school supplies, but they are putting out the Halloween $1-$3 section stuff and the Halloween candy/food type stuff right now. I saw two things that I really want in the food stuff: I want some of these cauldron mugs...they come with cake mix, but I just want them as drink mugs, really, lol. I also want these black cat and ghost Pyrex dishes!!!


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I stopped by my Target today. They are still working on getting rid of the school supplies, but they are putting out the Halloween $1-$3 section stuff and the Halloween candy/food type stuff right now. I saw two things that I really want in the food stuff: I want some of these cauldron mugs...they come with cake mix, but I just want them as drink mugs, really, lol. I also want these black cat and ghost Pyrex dishes!!!
> 
> View attachment 254410
> View attachment 254411



I bought the cauldron mug for the same reason! I want these Pyrex bowls!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

mb24 said:


> I bought the cauldron mug for the same reason! I want these Pyrex bowls!


I couldn't pick them up today...I hope there are still some left when I get back up there with some money...


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I bought one mug today, too. If they weren't so expensive, I'd have gotten several, but I used up any budget I had in that area on a bunch of cauldron soup bowls elsewhere. (I hesitated too long last year and missed out!) I wish the mugs came without cake mix, for less money. 
I didn't see the Pyrex bowls, but they were still setting up. They're really cute!


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am soooo going to buy one of those mugs!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The mugs are super cute, I've had one in my cart on two different occasions and end up putting it back because of the cost 6 dollars each is a little high and I want at least two....really four. I get paid Fri so maybe I will rethink it then. Mine had about 8 of them today , same number they had several days ago.
My store had some of the Halloween out, they had the wolf/griffin statue, the octo tombstone, which looks super good in person. the wolf statue is much smaller than what I though. they had a cute black cat with light up green eyes and turned his head and made noises ( although it didn't really sound much like a cat) and an owl that did the same ( except made owl noices of course, think the had him last year)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I hope the mugs and pyrex stick around so I can get them...I didn't buy them because I thought the price was a bit high, too. I'd love to have a full set of four, too...but I don't even want to pay the money for one, lol. Sigh...I need to make a decision, fast. Maybe I can get someone to buy them for me as Christmas gifts??? Hahaha!


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

ooojen said:


> I bought one mug today, too. If they weren't so expensive, I'd have gotten several, but I used up any budget I had in that area on a bunch of cauldron soup bowls elsewhere. (I hesitated too long last year and missed out!) I wish the mugs came without cake mix, for less money.
> I didn't see the Pyrex bowls, but they were still setting up. They're really cute!


Oh those sound cool, where did you get the soup bowls?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

A little comparison of the octo stone and the wolf statue, the wolf is short. Were the Griffin statues this short or where they a little larger?


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

My target was partially stocked, they had sone hanging characters and a few tombstones though no "lost at sea" stone.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The cat and the mirror. The mirror looked good but you couldn't see the face very well. It might be the lights in the store are just too bright. they both are 25 dollars. The cats head turns and his eyes light up green and he makes scary cat sounds ( sound like he is dying , my daughter said it sounded like a cow , I don't know about that but it wasn't the best cat sound in the world)


----------



## Miss Hallows Eve (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank-you for posting what Target has this year. I have been waiting to see what their line-up will be but haven't been able to stalk the local store just yet


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Werewolf rug , the "body" was inside of the box. The howl was a good howl, sounded like a halloween wolf howl and the eyes of course light up red, it wasn't too loud but loud enough.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

brain cookie jar, gold pumpkin cookie jar, this section hadn't been set up completely , these and some paper plate and napkin items , nothing exciting


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

The owl with turning head orange light up eyes and hoots , didn't they have this guy last year. they have several designs of the pumpkins you can see in the pic, 8 bucks the owl is 25. I liked the cat better but the owls sounds were much much better


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

They had several string lights I like, the edison bulbs we have seen on the website, with the blood and the green dripping down, they also have the individual large edison bulbs like Home depot that can be screwed into a socket. I really liked a set of spiders in jar flickering string lights ( think they had these last year) and then the lantern ones, they look very sleepy hollow to me.














pictures are horrible , lighting sucked in this area but this is the spiders in jar and the lantern string lights


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

oops , these are the spider jar with flickering light, again pic sucks....







the jars have a lid on them like little mason jar and those flckering bulbs


----------



## Birk (Sep 14, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> oops , these are the spider jar with flickering light, again pic sucks....
> 
> View attachment 254482
> the jars have a lit on them like little mason jar and those flckering bulbs


How much was this?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

the spider/jar string lights were 14.99 , I think there were only 7 jars per string


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Oh , they had those peeps in the pumpkin spice and caramel apple flavor, only 3 peeps per pack for 1.99...oy. I wanted to see if anyone has had them and if they are any good for 2 bucks. why are the food items so expensive. I'm sitting here now wanting a snack wishing I had bought them but again...2 bucks


----------



## Spookybella977 (Jun 26, 2012)

Great items!!! I like the brain cookie jar!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

WitchyKitty said:


> I hope the mugs and pyrex stick around so I can get them...I didn't buy them because I thought the price was a bit high, too. I'd love to have a full set of four, too...but I don't even want to pay the money for one, lol. Sigh...I need to make a decision, fast. Maybe I can get someone to buy them for me as Christmas gifts??? Hahaha!


you do need to decide quick , especially with they pyrex bowls, mine had 3 of each the other day but tonight they only had 2 of the ghosts, the black cats were all gone.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

WitchyKitty said:


> I hope the mugs and pyrex stick around so I can get them...I didn't buy them because I thought the price was a bit high, too. I'd love to have a full set of four, too...but I don't even want to pay the money for one, lol. Sigh...I need to make a decision, fast. Maybe I can get someone to buy them for me as Christmas gifts??? Hahaha!


I kept putting mine back on the shelf because of the price but then I thought how I'd feel if I missed out on getting one!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

queenofcups said:


> Maybe we should start some kind of campaign and barrage their seasonal department with comments.


A pull-no-punches version, pleeease? Then again, they may wonder which port has just welcomed the sailors in...



disembodiedvoice said:


> A little comparison of the octo stone and the wolf statue, the wolf is short. Were the Griffin statues this short or where they a little larger?
> 
> 
> View attachment 254450


The wolf does not seem like it is all that short, going by the pic; the tombstone simply appears to be _really_ honking tall


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> A pull-no-punches version, pleeease? Then again, they may wonder which port has just welcomed the sailors in...
> 
> 
> 
> The wolf does not seem like it is all that short, going by the pic; the tombstone simply appears to be _really_ honking tall


LOL, ok fair enough. The wolf is about 19" high from bottom of base to tip of ear. The tombstone is very large and i really nice, although it doesn't scream tombstone to me, the detail ect is really nice, 30 big ones though , it stayed at the store this trip, I'm not sure they will last long though. There were a lot of people looking at Halloween but I was the only one with things in my cart.
So anyone who go the Griffin they offered last year and the year before was he taller than 19 inches?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

They had several shapes ( round , tall ect) of clear , corked bottles in the dollar bins. I got a couple for potion bottles, not sure why because I have way too many now.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Barbie K said:


> Oh those sound cool, where did you get the soup bowls?


They came from Crate and Barrel. There's a very cute tureen or serving bowl, too, but although I like the shape, it's kind of small.
They had these last year, and while I wanted them, I waited and hoped they'd go on sale. They sold out instead.


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I haven't had them, but Matt over on DinosaurDracula.com just did a review of them. The pumpkin spice were his favorite. Here's the link to the review: http://dinosaurdracula.com/blog/halloween-peeps-2015/





disembodiedvoice said:


> Oh , they had those peeps in the pumpkin spice and caramel apple flavor, only 3 peeps per pack for 1.99...oy. I wanted to see if anyone has had them and if they are any good for 2 bucks. why are the food items so expensive. I'm sitting here now wanting a snack wishing I had bought them but again...2 bucks


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I don't get the appeal of the octopus tombstone. I mean, it looks like a big, quality item, but it doesn't say "Halloween" to me whatsoever.


----------



## Jmpugh (Jun 29, 2015)

Forhekset said:


> I don't get the appeal of the octopus tombstone. I mean, it looks like a big, quality item, but it doesn't say "Halloween" to me whatsoever.


I agree with ya. Looks great but unless you are doing a pirate theme, not sure how to make it fit.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> I stopped by my Target today. They are still working on getting rid of the school supplies, but they are putting out the Halloween $1-$3 section stuff and the Halloween candy/food type stuff right now. I saw two things that I really want in the food stuff: I want some of these cauldron mugs...they come with cake mix, but I just want them as drink mugs, really, lol. I also want these black cat and ghost Pyrex dishes!!!
> 
> View attachment 254410
> View attachment 254411


How much are the mug/cake mix?


----------



## Moonchicky (Jun 4, 2005)

Super excited about the owl. Not buying it last year was one of my regrets. My Target was not set up yet, but they had aisles clear.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Werewolf rug , the "body" was inside of the box. The howl was a good howl, sounded like a halloween wolf howl and the eyes of course light up red, it wasn't too loud but loud enough.
> 
> 
> View attachment 254471


Do you recall the price on this werewolf rug?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

WickedChick said:


> How much are the mug/cake mix?


They are $5.99 each.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I ran back to Target and picked up one of each of the ghost and black cat Pyrex dishes. Yay! They had a skull one, too, but it was DotD style, I think. I wouldn't mind more of these, but I'm happy with two, lol. I am still contemplating the cauldron mug...I love it, but I wish it was cheaper. The handle is a little small, too, but I would imagine most cauldron mug handles would be, due to the style.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Love the pyrex bowls above so I'll definitely pick up a couple of those! I also want to get that Lost at Sea tombstone. My Target only has candy out so far.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

one of my targets is fully stocked as of today!...my husband is going to kill me when I get home.....


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> Love the pyrex bowls above so I'll definitely pick up a couple of those! I also want to get that Lost at Sea tombstone. My Target only has candy out so far.


These Pyrex dishes and the cauldron mugs are in the candy aisles, with the Halloween specialty food/candy/baking stuff. If they have Candy out, this stuff might be out, too...or will be very, very soon.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, I really like those Pyrex bowls too! Looks like they're gonna be a popular item! 
I'm actually hoping that when I see the wolf statues in person that I think they're "too short" too - that'll save me some money! Ha ha ha!
I really wanted the Grandin Road clock but didn't love the reviews of it, and even though it's a mirror instead of a clock, the Target version is very similar in style, so I'm crossing my fingers that it lives up to my expectations in person, because I've already been picturing it in my display.

Totally agree with many of you that Target drops the ball with how late they put out Halloween merchandise in store or online. They lose out on some money from those of us who spend a lot of our budgets starting in July/early August (or earlier!).


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> So anyone who go the Griffin they offered last year and the year before was he taller than 19 inches?


Same height, I believe.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Garthgoyle said:


> Same height, I believe.


Ok thanks, I didn't get the Griffin my Target never got any the first year and last year I waited until it was too late. This year the wolf, I like but in person he seemed so much smaller than the Griffin ( as I remembered it anyway). I bought one but I'm on the fence about him staying in my family , he might go back.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> Do you recall the price on this werewolf rug?


The werewolf rug is $ 40.00 even.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just popped into my Target today, and nothing but candy still. They haven't even started shifting the back to school stuff yet, and school started over 2 weeks ago.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Oh, I really like those Pyrex bowls too! Looks like they're gonna be a popular item!
> I'm actually hoping that when I see the wolf statues in person that I think they're "too short" too - that'll save me some money! Ha ha ha!
> I really wanted the Grandin Road clock but didn't love the reviews of it, and even though it's a mirror instead of a clock, the Target version is very similar in style, so I'm crossing my fingers that it lives up to my expectations in person, because I've already been picturing it in my display.
> 
> Totally agree with many of you that Target drops the ball with how late they put out Halloween merchandise in store or online. They lose out on some money from those of us who spend a lot of our budgets starting in July/early August (or earlier!).


I haven't seen the GR clock in person, just the pics posted on here but I think the mirror seemed to be a little better quality, the back part ect seemed sturdier, it was fairly large as well. the only thing is the "mirror" is of course that thin plastic sheeting and like I said , I just couldn't see the face very well at all..hope that was just the stores bright lights.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Moonchicky said:


> Super excited about the owl. Not buying it last year was one of my regrets. My Target was not set up yet, but they had aisles clear.


I really liked the owl, but I liked the looks of the cat as well. I left without either but today I am really trying to decide if I want to go back and get one and if I do ....which one ?? lol the struggles are real !


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Target also had these packs of "Creepy" spider web, looks dusty and old when stretched out ( think I remember this last year as well) , they want 3 bucks... Walmart has the same thing for 1.84


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

The Pyrex bowls are tempting, but I have a shelf-full of the plain ones. Where would I put them? 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> LOL, ok fair enough. The wolf is about 19" high from bottom of base to tip of ear. The tombstone is very large and i really nice, although it doesn't scream tombstone to me, the detail ect is really nice, 30 big ones though , it stayed at the store this trip, I'm not sure they will last long though. There were a lot of people looking at Halloween but I was the only one with things in my cart.
> So anyone who go the Griffin they offered last year and the year before was he taller than 19 inches?


Did anyone answer this yet? Just measured my griffin and he is just a little less than 20" tall.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I love the detailing on the Lost at Sea tombstone and looks like a decent price. I will be doing a pirates theme in the future (even picked up the CVS peg legged pirate--super nice BTW and if you haven't seen it and are considering this tombstone might want to check the CVS thread out) but as much as I like it I too would have a hard time justifying it for just one year, plus the fact I have a number of resin tombstones and can only fit so many in my garage!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Just popped into my Target today, and nothing but candy still. They haven't even started shifting the back to school stuff yet, and school started over 2 weeks ago.


I'm in San Antonio - my usual Target just started putting out decorations today. A manager told me they "should" have everything out by Monday, but they had some stuff out already, so if there's anything in particular you want, I'd check today or definitely over the weekend.

I picked up the aforementioned zombie groundbreaker while I was there. Pretty cool for $25. His head swivels, his eyes light up and it plays some "creepy" music. Kinda wish it didn't play the music. They also had the werewolf rug, a bunch of lights, some pumpkins, some lanterns, a haunted radio (cool, but not for $25 - I'm sure the novelty will wear off after 15 minutes or so), candles, skulls, and various other odds and ends as well as some of the larger decorations they have every year (gutter ghosts, etc.). They also had life-size skeletons for $40. I'd pass on these and pick up one of the Home Depot skellies for $10 less (plus, the eyes light up). On the other hand, Target's skeletons have heads that swivel, which I saw some people complain about with the HD version.

My Target's tombstone selection sucked so far. Nothing but foam tombstones, hate those things. They also had the Ghoulish Granddad tombstone (http://www.target.com/p/halloween-ghoulish-granddad-talking-tombstone/-/A-17374256), which I thought looked cool online, but in person it's pretty underwhelming for $25. Also made of thin plastic. I try to only buy the heavy, resin tombstones.

I saw the animated cat as well, but couldn't try it out, as the try me button didn't work. Looked decent, though.

Where did you guys say you found the cauldron mugs? I looked on the Halloween candy/baking aisles, but didn't see any.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Our Target was about half stocked when we went yesterday. I could have easily spent about $200. They have wolf statues that were $25 each. Good size, about 2 feet tall and had some weight to them as well. They also had skull towers, plastic, with light up eyes and spoke. These were motion activated and also had a bit of weight to them. They were $35. Really liked the owl as well.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Ours still has the Back to School setup, though the shelves are thinning out. 
I went through this last year too-- we have a big event to organize this week (sort of customer appreciation dinner for about 200) and Target is flirting with setting up at the same time that I'm crazy-busy getting ready. It's a 40+ mile rt, so it would take a bite out of my day to drive there and check what's out. Call, and they'll just say that *some* of it is.


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

target nearest here was up and going this evening..and they have more than one item of things this year....the old radio is really nice in person, i ended up with one and played it all through the store....its got a long play list... they have some really nice sizes of skeletons of decent quality and not expensive for the smaller sizes...also had feather wreaths, so worth the price.....anyone looking to copy a gr wreath id run and get one ...had a great heavy Cthulhu pirate theme...i thought be too easy to make but if you do pirates every year, its really good... also had really cute decorated pumpkins like beetlejuice/nbc swirls on them... its worth going in and looking.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

I thought I was a procrastinator, but I have NOTHING on Target when it comes to Halloween! I've all but given up on them. The last two or three years, they've gotten progressively slower about getting merchandise on the shelves. And when they finally do, it's nothing to scream about. Mostly retreads from previous years and a generally "meh" selection overall. 

Our local SuperTarget started clearing the Back-to-School aisles relatively early this year, and I actually thought they might be stepping up their game for 2015! But now more than a week later, most of those empty aisles remain barren, and the shelves that_ are_ stocked are full of toys for the upcoming Star Wars movie. Nothing Halloween except for the dollar bins, greeting cards, and a couple of aisles of candy up front. I'll be done with my shopping by the time these clowns put out so much as a plastic cauldron...

_Shame on you, Target!_


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> I thought I was a procrastinator, but I have NOTHING on Target when it comes to Halloween! I've all but given up on them. The last two or three years, they've gotten progressively slower about getting merchandise on the shelves. And when they finally do, it's nothing to scream about. Mostly retreads from previous years and a generally "meh" selection overall.
> 
> Our local SuperTarget started clearing the Back-to-School aisles relatively early this year, and I actually thought they might be stepping up their game for 2015! But now more than a week later, most of those empty aisles remain barren, and the shelves that_ are_ stocked are full of toys for the upcoming Star Wars movie. Nothing Halloween except for the dollar bins, greeting cards, and a couple of aisles of candy up front. I'll be done with my shopping by the time these clowns put out so much as a plastic cauldron...
> 
> _Shame on you, Target!_


100% echo everything you said... Of all the big box stores, it astounds me every year that a retailer as large and "savvy" as Target is being put to shame by smaller competitors like Michaels and Big Lots...even CVS had better tabletop last year IMO....


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

I was in Target yesterday, they had a few costumes out but that was it. The woman who checked me out said they have some Halloween in the stock room, so hopefully it will be soon. Michael's already has their Halloween 40% off and has started putting out Christmas stuff!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Last week my store clerk said from her device it showed halloween items being out by 13th. That's today so will check later tonight when we go to pick up some things. I checked the ad for this week and only halloween candy was featured and looks like they are still trying to get rid of Star Wars, which it looked like was where halloween was going to be set up. So if Star Wars is still there, doubtful I'll find more gator heads. 

We need to pick up some kleenex and maybe paper towels and see from the ad there's a $5 gift card with that so figure some extra halloween spending money for whenever it gets set out. Personally I'm not expecting much in depth of items in my nearby stores, seems like things I might be interested in are all listed as "limited quantities". Rather tired of trying to track items down there.


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

All I've seen so far is candy out in several different Targets that I've been to over the last few weeks. Hopefully, they will finally put stuff out this week.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Went to our nearby Target today and only an aisle of candy & some of the baking supplies. Boo! And Double Boo - they had one ghost Pyrex & one DotD Pyrex but no black cat one, which is of course the one I would have bought. 

Even a non-Halloween-obsessed neighbor of mine commented to me today that she was surprised they didn't have Halloween out. So I went to Walmart after Target & spent money there!


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

I was finally able to get out of my target that they will be setting up Halloween decor tomorrow and Tuesday. Perhaps some of your stores are on a similar timeline.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

When I stopped yesterday, there were costumes and masks, along with the candy, but nothing more. I was hoping to grab the wolf (my griffin has been giving me some pitiful looks, so I think that it needs a buddy) and the black hand candleholder, though there was not a _single_ prop to be found.


----------



## mb24 (Sep 7, 2013)

My Target has about 50% of its Halloween stuff out. I found the cute little Gramophone....I love it!


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

My local los angeles target only has candy out, they don't seem in a hurry to get the Halloween stuff in front of people! No enthusiasm for the season, I guess. Or it just doesn't make enough money for them to care about it.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I went tonight and Halloween is stocked at mine. Didn't see anything worthwhile for me. They had statues with dogs this year instead of griffins/gargoyles.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I went back twice now to my Target for the octopus tombstone. Nada! Some costumes and candy. So..... I looked online and it is available for store pickup with online ordering. They will email me when it is ready and I have four days to pick it up. Sure beats running back and forth.


----------



## Jmpugh (Jun 29, 2015)

Tannasgach said:


> I went back twice now to my Target for the octopus tombstone. Nada! Some costumes and candy. So..... I looked online and it is available for store pickup with online ordering. They will email me when it is ready and I have four days to pick it up. Sure beats running back and forth.


Let me know if they actually had it in stock. Went into my Target and like you, nothing but candy and some cheap $1 items. Saw the Lost At Sea tombstone was showing in stock so thought I was being clever and bought it online there in the store from my phone. Left to go to Home Depot and before I got home, got an email that the order had been cancelled. So either they didn't have it or didn't want to search their stock in the back.


----------



## jackrum (Aug 21, 2015)

My wife went to the one near us and she said it looked like the Halloween section got bombed. There was candy but the costumes and decorations were nearly picked clean. I'm a little surprised that it got ransacked because to drive around look for decorated houses you don't come up with all that much.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

For those of you running to various Targets to look for specific items, give this stock checker a try first. It is not the Target.com online checker.

Target Item Inventory Checker via DCPI

You need the DCPI from the item. It is listed under the item description online. Just scroll down. If your item is indicated that it is in stock, you may want to call first and verify that it is on the shelf. I've found this tracker to be pretty reliable for _most_ of what I look for. Of course, there will always be exceptions.


----------



## CandyCornPrincess (Sep 3, 2014)

mb24 said:


> View attachment 255312
> My Target has about 50% of its Halloween stuff out. I found the cute little Gramophone....I love it!


I love your vintage Halloween table, mb24!


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

My Target is pretty far a way from me so I can't pop in and check, but I do have to run into the city again this week so I'll take another look then. The regular online inventory according to Target's website indicates that there should be one of those Lost at Sea tombstones at my Target, but then the online local flyer is still advertising Star Wars merchandise big time with no Halloween merchandise yet.  I seriously doubt anything has been put out yet.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

One thing I did a week or so ago when i was looking for the gator head and my store said Limited Quantity, was to have one of the clerks check the item on their device. Go there with the DCPI to make it easy for them. As I already mentioned, in my case it was showing only 2 of the heads in the stockroom, one with a location indicated and nothing on the second one. I bought the one they could find. Their device also showed that they didn't have any more showing coming in to the store which may have changed by now but if not doesn't bode well for depth of inventory. I may end up having to be happy with just the ones I already bought online plus the one I got from the store, unless i reorder online of drive to find more in another location. What a pain. 

But I would suggest having their clerks check their inventory on a few items to get a good feel for what we can expect from them this year. My store is now showing stock on the gator so I'll head over and see what I find.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

I just got back from my Target and they were only beginning to put stuff out. They had tons of boxes and tons of associates, so I was hoping to poke around while they were stocking. Turns out they were having an employee meeting. So I will have to go back tomorrow. Still had lots of back-to-school stuff on clearance and they were in the process of removing the Star Wars merchandise (guessing they will relocate it).

They had a couple of alligator skulls (have) and a few raven/cage, musical hand, mirror. VERY minimal amount of stuff. One side of the aisle had some of the Spritz napkins/cups/etc. No Pyrex bowls  .

They actually had more of the fall decor out vs. Halloween at this point. I ended up with a six pack of the small white/black/gold glitter decor pumpkins for Halloween and a six pack of the small copper/creme glitter pumpkins for the fall decor. Cute items for only $6 a pack. Also picked up a round, 30" black lace table "mat" for $4.99. Not a fan of glitter, but like the designs on the pumpkins. I will just have to display them somewhere they don't leave off glitter.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 11, 2010)

Most of the decor out in mine today - no alligator skulls, no Lost at Sea tombstone though. Party goods seemed like all out, lots of skulls and smaller bone critters, few tombstones, all the candy, but the general food aisle was not done either. It didn't look half bad but clear that more is coming.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Well I was excited to walk to the back of the store and not see Star Wars hanging from the ceiling, but instead Halloween. Excitement was tempered as I rounded the corner and saw mostly empty shelves and tons of mostly unopened boxes. Some costumes were out but for the most part they were still setting up shelves and rack and display bin areas. I did get to see and "Try Me" the werewolf rug. Nice sound and overall look. 

I decided to ask about the alligator skull since I didn't see it and gone there specifically for it, and mentioned that I drove over because the app said it was In Stock and showed them the page on my phone. Asked if there was any chance they knew where it might be among things. The sales clerk (one of maybe 4 there) was _very nice_ and looked it up on her device and said she'd check the back room. Came out with one (probably the one that was shown last week on their devices but no location given to it). One down, One to Go! I asked about any more stock coming in and she said she was showing 5 more at the store, but those were probably in one of the boxes stacked all over. Didn't show any more on order. So small store -- 5 gators. Not sure if your mileage will vary depending on store size and sales activity, but thought I'd mention it. 

Here's a few pics of things I saw while there:

From the $1-3 Bin area, these were all $1. Saw 2 signs, bought one style and will come back with photos of that. Signage was reversible with different sayings on the flip side. The plastic hats are a nice size for smaller skeletons. I picked up some construction ones to modify for miner hats. The Frankenstein heads were $9.99 so basically $1 pops (similar shape as Tootsie Roll Pops). Picked up one of the green ones that I think will sell out faster than the other colors. Suppose when empty it could be turned into a kids Monster prop or headless Frankenstein prop with a body holding the head. Then in the food aisle with coffee, on an end cap found these Archer Farm biscotti (Pumpkin Spice and Caramel Apple). 














































There was this boy's costume that caught my attention. Kept thinking maybe it would make a good mad lab prop or display in a carnival sideshow??? Here's how my mind works...Now if you had some ability to animate a skull or hand for example you could build a prop with one or both that would move on the body, maybe the eyes would roll or maybe they'd be closed and would open as the kids approached (i.e. coming to life) or he reaches out with a skeleton hand. 











My $1 bin area was pretty picked over from the weekend. The manager said they never know what will get shipped them but right now the halloween items probably will be restocked a few times before other items get featured. If you are interested in the hats for example and see them I wouldn't pass on them unless you're going to stalk the Target $1 bin locations near you.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Hit the payload folks! Forgive me if these have already been posted... Walked out with a mirror and radio to call my own :-D


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

More...


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Oooooo, Halloweena~thank you for posting those pics! Gives me hope that Target might _finally_ be pulling its head out of its wahoo
and back in the Halloween game


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Ok so to give a little insight.. This was a larger store and it had 6+ full aisles dedicated to Halloween. 2+ for decor/party goods, 2+ for costumes and accessories, and 2 for candy/edibles. Based on what some of you were saying, costumes up but nothing else, I assume it all went up in stages since there is so much. Definitely seems like more than last year, from what I can remember.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Nice! Do you know what that bigger radio does? Not the gramophone, but in the same photo, bottom right?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the preview Halloweena! Kind of looks like some of the CrazyBonez critters were only 3 deep. I stopped by my store this afternoon and they had a bit more out, candy seemed the first priority, but lots of prop boxes on the shelves waiting for tomorrow I guess. 

I went back to buy that Muscle Man suit. Decided I liked the idea of a "Adam: The Living/Dead Man" as part of my carnival side show, which hopefully I may get to do next year. They had 2 Large and 2 Medium in stock so was able to get a nicely sewn Large to go with an adult skull and skeleton hands and feet. The Medium was on the small size and I thought the body would look out of proportion with the adult skull. The second Large costume had puckered fabric, so keep in mind shopping early has it's advantages in that way. Frightshow posted a great suggestion in my album under the photo of the muscle man costume about making the muscles look wet wrapping either in cellophane or using spray gloss on it. Thanks! Really liked that idea.

Here are a few more pics I can post.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Nice! Do you know what that bigger radio does? Not the gramophone, but in the same photo, bottom right?



I'm in love with the radio. It's much nicer than the gramophone, in my opinion. It lights up like so (bad pic sorry and I can't upload video) with multi color Edison bulbs inside, flickers, and has several different "sayings" when you turn the knob a click. One is creepy music, one is an old timey "alert" news broadcast, one is a commercial for a witch shop, etc.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, that's pretty cool! I initially liked the Grandin Road version of the gramophone, but then thought it was a little silly after hearing what it played. This sounds really fun & much more versatile too!


----------



## Penumbra (Jul 28, 2011)

Cool! My Target wasn't even close to being that stocked last time I visited, I think I might go back and pick up the radio. 

One more thing, those flickering light bulbs target has, what color are they? They look like they're bright yellow in the photo you posted, just wandering if they come in other colors than the "classic white."


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Penumbra said:


> Cool! My Target wasn't even close to being that stocked last time I visited, I think I might go back and pick up the radio.
> 
> One more thing, those flickering light bulbs target has, what color are they? They look like they're bright yellow in the photo you posted, just wandering if they come in other colors than the "classic white."


I don't remember the floor model being as yellow as they are pictured on the package. I did notice that they weren't as "dirtied up" as the Home Depot version and the light seemed brighter.


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

As mentioned before I work at Target. Been at this store for year and ½. The Halloween before that my wife work o/n shift down the road and I'd go hang out at a coffee shop nearby or the Target I now work. That year they didn't have much. Last year we had more out for Halloween, but this year! This year we've dedicated twice as much space for Halloween than last year. We're not done putting everything out yet, hopefully tomorrow. Star Wars crap held us up a week. Anyways, I'm seeing lots of things not seen the prior 2 years. Our store isn't even one of the biggest in the district (Chicagoland).


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I was at a Target today that had started putting Halloween decorations out. I didn't see anything that I wanted. That animated black cat with the green eyes annoys me. It sounds like it's dying.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Halloweena said:


> I'm in love with the radio. It's much nicer than the gramophone, in my opinion. It lights up like so (bad pic sorry and I can't upload video) with multi color Edison bulbs inside, flickers, and has several different "sayings" when you turn the knob a click. One is creepy music, one is an old timey "alert" news broadcast, one is a commercial for a witch shop, etc.
> 
> View attachment 255453


Ah! I neeeed one of these!!!


----------



## screamqueen2012 (Aug 2, 2012)

i got the radio too, its killer good, it has colored edison light bulbs in side it that light up also when it plays and the sound is not loud are some props are, and the tracks are cute.....this is really understated, check this radio out, im going to put it with my little frankenstein lab stuff....i cant say how cute this is in the dark playing. you may regret next year not getting this prop...five stars.





Halloweena said:


> I'm in love with the radio. It's much nicer than the gramophone, in my opinion. It lights up like so (bad pic sorry and I can't upload video) with multi color Edison bulbs inside, flickers, and has several different "sayings" when you turn the knob a click. One is creepy music, one is an old timey "alert" news broadcast, one is a commercial for a witch shop, etc.
> 
> View attachment 255453


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I didn't think I wanted that radio, but reading through the comments in this thread, you guys might have talked me into it. I thought the gramophone was kinda cool too.


----------



## themyst (Sep 4, 2012)

Forhekset said:


> I didn't think I wanted that radio, but reading through the comments in this thread, you guys might have talked me into it. I thought the gramophone was kinda cool too.


Yep ... I want it too now. 

If my husband knew the influence you guys had over my Halloween purchases, he'd probably cancel our Internet service.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Oh, that's pretty cool! I initially liked the Grandin Road version of the gramophone, but then thought it was a little silly after hearing what it played. This sounds really fun & much more versatile too!


I think the gramaphone is the same at target as it is at grandin road. The photo on GR looks really nice, but if you read the reviews the prop people are receiving aren't as nice as the photos. I also saw them at Athome. They are probably all made by Gemmy and put in different packaging for various stores. Target had the best price on them by $5-10.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

I noticed that Target has "Terror Tuesday" online. I am tired of waiting for my Target to put out the merchandise. I may go ahead and order online to save and additional 25%.

*Terror Tuesday- spend $75 save 25% on Halloween costumes and decor*
Spend $75 save 25% on Halloween costumes and decor. Discount applied at Checkout. Offer available online only. Offer excludes Clearance items. Discount not applicable to gift wrap, tax, or shipping and handling charges. May not be applied to previous orders. Offer expires 09/17/2015 at 11:59 PM PT.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

themyst said:


> Yep ... I want it too now.
> 
> If my husband knew the influence you guys had over my Halloween purchases, he'd probably cancel our Internet service.


Oh, my Gosh, themyst - it is the same for me too! LOL! Although he loves many of the awesome ideas I find here, if he knew how many items I've bought from HomeGoods because I saw it here first... well, it might be a different story! Ha ha ha ha ha!

Of course, I want that radio now too!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Halloweena said:


> I'm in love with the radio. It's much nicer than the gramophone, in my opinion. It lights up like so (bad pic sorry and I can't upload video) with multi color Edison bulbs inside, flickers, and has several different "sayings" when you turn the knob a click. One is creepy music, one is an old timey "alert" news broadcast, one is a commercial for a witch shop, etc.
> 
> View attachment 255453


Do you happen to know how the height and width of the radio? I can't find it online. TIA


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Archer Farms Pumpkin Spice Biscotti, posted a photo of earlier -- Bought a box yesterday and really like. Good with a cup of coffee or tea. Nice flavor, not too spicy and not rock hard like some biscotti I've tried where you almost break your teeth on them if you don't dunk. They are sliced thinner than other brands we've purchaed. All slices are individually sealed so convenient to throw in your purse or pack with lunch. Yum.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

dustin2dust said:


> I think the gramaphone is the same at target as it is at grandin road. The photo on GR looks really nice, but if you read the reviews the prop people are receiving aren't as nice as the photos. I also saw them at Athome. They are probably all made by Gemmy and put in different packaging for various stores. Target had the best price on them by $5-10.


Yes... Target version, Walmart version, Grandin version, all the exact same thing. I ordered mine from Walmart and it came in the Gemmy packaging. Target went sans-box and stuck their own tag on it.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

6-paq said:


> Do you happen to know how the height and width of the radio? I can't find it online. TIA


off the top of my head no, but I will measure mine this evening and update everyone.

Update I'm back with dimensions! 

The radio is 12" tall, and 9"wide (front) by 5"deep (sides) at the base. For those of you who like a little "realism" to your props this is definitely passable as a tabletop radio, whereas the gramophone was way too small to look "real." Hope this helps.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

I just ordered the Lost at Sea tombstone from Target online. They will hold it for four days, so I'm picking it up tomorrow while I am in that area doing other related activities. And that radio? Thanks a lot ( insert sarcasm here) now I will have to check that out as well!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Nox Eterna said:


> I just ordered the Lost at Sea tombstone from Target online. They will hold it for four days, so I'm picking it up tomorrow while I am in that area doing other related activities. And that radio? Thanks a lot ( insert sarcasm here) now I will have to check that out as well!


Would love to see a picture if you are able! 

I went back to my Target this morning to see if they had more merchandise on the shelf.... Only a tiny bit more, mostly Spritz party ware. what are they waiting for????

I did pick up a pack of the "dusty" creepy spider web to give it a try. It is $3 at Target, but someone said that WalMart had it for $1.84? Also grabbed that white pumpkin cookie jar for $12.99. I love white pumpkins and this is functional and will work for Fall/Thanksgiving/Halloween.


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

6-paq said:


> Would love to see a picture if you are able!
> 
> I went back to my Target this morning to see if they had more merchandise on the shelf.... Only a tiny bit more, mostly Spritz party ware. what are they waiting for????
> 
> I did pick up a pack of the "dusty" creepy spider web to give it a try. It is $3 at Target, but someone said that WalMart had it for $1.84? Also grabbed that white pumpkin cookie jar for $12.99. I love white pumpkins and this is functional and will work for Fall/Thanksgiving/Halloween.


6-paq...Will do


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Went to a second Target that said they had stock in the gator heads, even aisle destination to find it. Only it wasn't out after driving there. So BEWARE if you are going by the online inventory. They had a lot more halloween out than my local store did and a lot of the skeleton items but not what I needed. aghhhhh. They did look through some of the boxes they had out on the floor that hadn't been opened, but they thought it came in on the truck today, got logged in inventory but still hadn't been processed for the floor yet. The lady I spoke with organizing the halloween area said she was a set up manager and that when trucks come in, this one was a huge delivery, things get unloaded and set up on the floor by departments. She said seasonal, i.e. halloween, was the last section as they give preference to products people come into the store to use daily. Thought I'd pass that along.

I was impressed with the Lost at Sea tombstone. Those that ordered it without seeing in person I think you will be happy.









I was kind of shocked at the size of the head of the life-size skeleton. I'd say I have average size ladies hands and I thought the skull looked quite small.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

The lost at sea tombstone is gorgeous! 

Spookie, if it helps you with your search for gator skulls, the target I visited yesterday, with its mostly undisturbed aisles of stuff, had only TWO of those on the shelf. Not sure if it is a space/merchandising issue or just very limited stock, but FYI, and this was in a "larger" store (not a great land though).


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks Halloweena. My local store, when they eventually stock, told me yesterday that they have 5 that will be out. The location I was at today, a larger store, said they are showing 6 somewhere in boxes to be put out. But definitely if you are looking to make an alligator infested swamp for your haunt, you're probably better off trying to order online when you can. Shipping online seems to appear and disappear quite frequently. Thankfully I just need one more and will have to bide my time I guess. Glad I ordered a few early on from Target.com so I'm not trying to find them all now and compete with others wanting them for their haunt.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Halloweena said:


> The radio is 12" tall, and 9"wide (front) by 5"deep (sides) at the base. For those of you who like a little "realism" to your props this is definitely passable as a tabletop radio, whereas the gramophone was way too small to look "real." Hope this helps.


Thank you so much for measuring this! It definitely helps! I have one in my online shopping cart. I am seeing what else I need to get up to that $75 threshold for the 20% off.

Has anyone seen this animated owl in person? I like the look, but am on the fence:
http://www.target.com/p/standing-animated-owl-black/-/A-14527260#prodSlot=large_2_13

Our Target did have the alligator skulls on the shelf. There were only three of them. I would also recommend to look online if someone needs them. 

Ran a DCPI inventory check on the Lost at Sea tombstone and there are none within 50 miles of my large SoCal city!! Wow Target, really????


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

6-paq said:


> Thank you so much for measuring this! It definitely helps! I have one in my online shopping cart. I am seeing what else I need to get up to that $75 threshold for the 20% off.
> 
> Has anyone seen this animated owl in person? I like the look, but am on the fence:
> http://www.target.com/p/standing-animated-owl-black/-/A-14527260#prodSlot=large_2_13
> ...



I posted a pic of the owl a few pages back from my trip to Target after they stocked the shelves ( well mostly) I liked the owl, his sounds are good and his eyes light up a nice orange. He is two pieces, molded plastic or resin , his head turns when he hoots , he isn't scary at all but I like him anyway. I don't know how big he is ( actual measurements) but he is "life sized" in my opinion. I like the look of the cat too, maybe even better but the sounds of the owl are sooo much better to me. I have been thinking about getting an owl myself but I wanted a sale.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I posted a pic of the owl a few pages back from my trip to Target after they stocked the shelves ( well mostly) I liked the owl, his sounds are good and his eyes light up a nice orange. He is two pieces, molded plastic or resin , his head turns when he hoots , he isn't scary at all but I like him anyway. I don't know how big he is ( actual measurements) but he is "life sized" in my opinion. I like the look of the cat too, maybe even better but the sounds of the owl are sooo much better to me. I have been thinking about getting an owl myself but I wanted a sale.


Thanks disembodiedvoice! I thought someone had posted something about the owl. I swear I ran a thread search three times and nothing came up! Now that I saw a picture of that cat, it looks pretty tempting.... even if I'm not a "cat" person.  .... The owl is in the 25% off $75 Terror Tuesday promo online.


----------



## Jmpugh (Jun 29, 2015)

Went to Target this s'morning with about 10 minutes to spare to make a meeting in time. Picked up a pose skeleton and then realized I left my wallet in the car. Dang it!
Didn't have time to get it so left it on the shelf.

Anyways, went back after work and there was still one there. Saw 3 of the Lost At Sea tombstones. They look great and are nice and heavy but not sure why I would have a tombstone that says "Lost At Sea" in my display. some sort of memorial to anonymous r seamen? Would like it better with a pirate name on it. Did pick up the alligator skull even though not sure how to fit it into my display either. Probably just set it on a bookshelf somewhere.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Well Dang dang and dang. I waited and waited and took a trip up to Target today and NOTHING. 
Well, the sign proclaiming Halloween Store hanging over the empty area with people assembling shelves and tables. 
Not one decoration anywhere to be purchased.
Lots of large boxes all stacked, bundled up tight and waiting to be unpacked. 
Sigh...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The Lost at Sea tombstone is a nice piece for a pirates theme. But lots of people live near lakes or the ocean and can work it into a theme with a little thought. I remember someone's Titantic theme that comes to mind it could have been used with, an underwater dead sea theme "below" with landlubbers "above" grieving for a missing or lost love. It could be a signpost of sorts that introduces ToTers to Davy Jones scenes, Kracken, fiji mermaid, famous ships lost at sea, famous pirates, underwater terrors of the sea..something like that. 

Having seen it in person it is really tempting to try to find space to store it. It's definitely unlike any of my other tombstones.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Hilda said:


> Well Dang dang and dang. I waited and waited and took a trip up to Target today and NOTHING.
> Well, the sign proclaiming Halloween Store hanging over the empty area with people assembling shelves and tables.
> Not one decoration anywhere to be purchased.
> Lots of large boxes all stacked, bundled up tight and waiting to be unpacked.
> Sigh...


Come to my house. Our Target is completely set up.


----------



## The Crow 1994 (Sep 18, 2003)

We hit one of local Target's late this afternoon. They are just getting some of their Halloween decorations out now. They had about 3/4 of an aisle of props/lights/etc. We did end up getting 2 fish skeletons ($6 each) and 3 medium sized poseable skeletons ($15 each).


----------



## Evil Elf (Jun 16, 2013)

*In reply to Hilda's post*

This is exactly how ours was today. School supplies and Star Wars all packed up and waiting to be moved, shelves ready to be stocked, and several pallets of boxes labeled 'Halloween' all wrapped up. I was tempted to start stocking for them. 

But I have been looking for the Lego Halloween mini-figures with no luck, when there was a box labeled Lego sitting on top. It was the entire display of the figures, so I got first pick. That should hold me over until the weekend, when it should be set up. I have read others say they have more this year, and ours should too. The portion of the seasonal area that usually stays as summer and goes directly to Christmas is actually set up for Halloween also. This will be the first time in years that it will be all Halloween.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

After checking my Target Sunday & being disappointed that they had nothing out, I suppose I could say it was an improvement when I stopped by today - they had empty shelves with labels on them. No boxes, no merchandise, no Halloween plunder for me to purchase. Boo! 

What is WRONG with these stores?! Don't they know money is burning a hole in my pocket?!


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Went to my local Target (Culver City, CA) Monday evening (9/14/15) to pick up some groceries and was surprised to see Halloween merchandise out! Woohoo! They don't have a lot of stuff - too many costumes in my opinion -- and not everything is fully stocked, but they have some AWESOME stuff and most items at a very reasonable, if not cheap, price point. 

Even though I have been perusing their website Halloween merchandise for the last couple of weeks, I still saw a few things I had not seen. For example, I nearly squealed when I saw these pumpkins, which I snapped up for my Tim Burton Halloween display:









I also picked up these stud pumpkins, which I have not seen anywhere else:









I also hadn't seen this alligator skull on their website (it IS there). It is a very good size, fairly well-made and really lightweight. So, I bought it.









I like their black & gold stuff, it is quite nice in person, so I grabbed an armful...









I also picked up the talking mirror -- a decent size and really nice item for the price -- and the Mechanical Skeletal Hand (it taps its fingers impatiently). And some lights and a few other items. I wanted the radio -- it is cool -- but I couldn't figure out how to use it in my decorating. I also liked the Spooky Gramophone, but is rather small.

I think that Target may not have a lot of Halloween stuff this year, but they really seem to be trying to be price competitive. I saw some of the items on buycostumes.com for more money.

Actually, I may go back and get more...


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

***TARGET ALERT **** TARGET ALERT ***

The Target website has a Halloween promotion going on from Tuesday Sept 15 through Thursday Sept 17, 2015. It's call "Terror Tuesday." 

Free shipping on all orders over $25.00 ~~~ 25% off + free shipping on a $75 Halloween purchase.* ends Thursday. ~~ They are also offering store pick-up on many items.

Wish I had known about this before I spent $300 the day before. Never mind, I will just have to spend more $$$; want that Haunted Radio and the 'Lost At Sea' Tombstone.


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

Jenn&MattFromPA said:


> Oh, my Gosh, themyst - it is the same for me too! LOL! Although he loves many of the awesome ideas I find here, if he knew how many items I've bought from HomeGoods because I saw it here first... well, it might be a different story! Ha ha ha ha ha!
> 
> Of course, I want that radio now too!


OMG! Compadres! I have purchased so much at Home Goods and Target this year, I will have to put the boxes in the back of my clothes closet! It is just that they both had such great stuff and and prices that I could not ignore.

I literally have a 10' x 15' storage garage FULL of Halloween stuff!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

revengemaiden said:


> OMG! Compadres! I have purchased so much at Home Goods and Target this year, I will have to put the boxes in the back of my clothes closet! It is just that they both had such great stuff and and prices that I could not ignore.
> 
> I literally have a 10' x 15' storage garage FULL of Halloween stuff!


LOL! "Compadres"  I call my fellow Halloween obsessed friend comadre


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

I caved and got sooo many things during the Tuesday sale:
Lost at Sea tombstone (made my Steampunky heart flutter), gramophone, mirror, mechanical skeleton hand, rat skelly, radio, eyeball doorbell, small and large spider skellies, ghosts spotlight, and shrieking cat.

Be careful about picking-up-at-store options! I did that with my initial order and it turned out my store did not have the items in stock, and they made me cancel those items and wouldn't honor the 25% price at another store. I had to place another order for $75, but at least those items had shipping available. (Partly why I bought so many things. Or that's what I'm telling myself )


----------



## revengemaiden (Sep 4, 2014)

KissingCoffins said:


> LOL! "Compadres"  I call my fellow Halloween obsessed friend comadre


Halloween obsessed -- that I what I am. No one in my circle of friends gets it, I can only share and obsess here! 

Well, they'll get it when they come to my party...he he he... (rubs hands). Spooky fun for all!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Jmpugh said:


> Let me know if they actually had it in stock. Went into my Target and like you, nothing but candy and some cheap $1 items. Saw the Lost At Sea tombstone was showing in stock so thought I was being clever and bought it online there in the store from my phone. Left to go to Home Depot and before I got home, got an email that the order had been cancelled. So either they didn't have it or didn't want to search their stock in the back.


That's terrible that they did that.  I received a confirmation email the same day I ordered and picked it up yesterday without a problem. So glad I ordered it online because they still do not have any decorations on the shelves! The sales woman said they are just starting to put things out.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Yeah, you have to watch out for Target canceling store pickup items. Last year, my boss ordered a tombstone online, then went to pick it up at the store only for them to tell him that it wasn't in stock at their store and his order was canceled. I went to the same Target the next day, walked over to the Halloween section, and lo and behold, they had TWO of the tombstones that they told him weren't in stock. So I bought one and took it back to work with me for him. Probably just an inventory status snafu.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Went to the Starbucks in my local Target for coffee this morning so I could check in on Target's progress setting up. It is nice that they are one of the few stores open at 8 a.m. This time found the last gator skull I need for my set up. Yeah!! Picked up 5 in total from .com and stores as I wanted to surround my peg leg pirate with gators at his feet. I do want to note however that there were only 2 on the shelf at this location, and now 1 left. Don't know if there were more in back or if people bought some of them the previous evening or yesterday (didn't go to this location yesterday) and maybe this was all that was left from their shipment of 5 the staff here told me they were shipped.

Here's a few photos from my smaller store of some of the props to give you an idea how many of things are set out. This store had 3 of the Lost at Sea tombstones, 2 of the wolf/dog/lion griffin, 2 of the larger skeletons btw. Lots of 2s and 3s of things. And I know from talking to the staff setting stuff out the other day they were only sent boxes of maybe 2-6 items for many things. If you go looking for something and don't see it, I would ask them to check the back because those 2 or 3 can get quickly bought out once families start to shop for halloween. Otherwise you are waiting for them to reorder and restock if they do. Imagine weekends can clear a lot out quickly.
































So my store had one aisle of all lighting, one aisle of table decor, several aisles of kids costumes and plenty of aisles of candy. As for props....well there was what you see here.....









and opposite that aisle this half aisle here and the full table shown which was a mix of owl props and other decor....









THAT was it for props. I imagine smaller Targets will pretty much be set up this way. 

Not that I need another halloween cookie jar, but I really liked this one.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

revengemaiden said:


> Halloween obsessed -- that I what I am. No one in my circle of friends gets it, I can only share and obsess here!
> 
> Well, they'll get it when they come to my party...he he he... (rubs hands). Spooky fun for all!


Lol! My friend and I enable each other's spending. We're both artists too we met vending at Halloween Clubs so we share tips and ways to to save on craft supplies.  
I so want to host a Halloween party! Well...I sort of am we're staying at a cabin for the weekend of the 31st with a group of my hubby's friends so I'm looking for nice temp decor fitting for a cabin setting. I'm still waiting for Fresh and Easy to get their cinnamon brooms!


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Has anyone seen if Target has in the black and orange storage totes? I got one at the end of the season last year but now I need another since I'm bringing more stuff with me to vend. I know Kmart had similar storage totes as well last year. Hoping I can snag one before I head to Horror Con next weekend


----------



## tansyap (Aug 27, 2015)

Unfortunately, my Target still has a Back to School section and only has Halloween candy so far.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Kissing Coffins, sounds like fun. When I think of cabins I think of bear rugs for example, so Target's wolf rug would fit right in. I played with it in person and the looks and sound track are really good, no goofy stuff.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

KissingCoffins said:


> Has anyone seen if Target has in the black and orange storage totes? I got one at the end of the season last year but now I need another since I'm bringing more stuff with me to vend. I know Kmart had similar storage totes as well last year. Hoping I can snag one before I head to Horror Con next weekend


Mine is just starting to put out Halloween and I have been keeping an eye out for those storage totes. None seen so far. I'm sure you know that you need to grab them as soon as you see them. They fly out of our store! I was able to grab six last year right as they were putting them out. A couple of days later, they were all gone.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Don't forget, the spend $75, save 25% sale ends tomorrow (online only). I just saved like $40 today on some lights and other odds & ends. Finally picked up that haunted radio, too (bought it at the store, then realized I should just go back to work and order it online - duh).


----------



## Nox Eterna (Jul 31, 2015)

Ok 6-paq here it is, in a natural light setting


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Oh, just from the photos I'm disappointed by the haunted mirrors. They look like funhouse mirrors, not proper functioning ones. But, they _are_ Tekky...


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> Oh, just from the photos I'm disappointed by the haunted mirrors. They look like funhouse mirrors, not proper functioning ones. But, they _are_ Tekky...


It does look like a funhouse mirror, yeah. But the effect is still pretty cool. I checked it out in person today.


----------



## Barbie K (Jul 1, 2015)

Went to 2 Targets in my area and they were fully stocked. I am alittle disappointed in the merchandise this year. Don't get me wrong, they have a few cool things but nothing like in past year (talking about3 plus years ago). After walking the isles several times all I bought was a set of orange twinkling lights that I need for my cauldron. I did like this large spooky tree but I just can't justify the $50 price tag.

Sorry about the sideways photo but I just can't figure out how to fix that problem


----------



## scaringyou (Oct 31, 2010)

does anyone have the DCPI number for the antique radio?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Went to Target again tonight because I kept reading this thread and decided that I too wanted that flippin radio ( I have to stay off these threads) but then when I got there, I also wanted the owl, and the cat and skully zombie guy.....So long story short, i decided to go home and see if the 25% deal was still on. I ordered all 4 that way and with the 25% + 5% using my Target card I only paid 19.50 each, so I feel good. 
I also wanted the brain cookie jar but they were all gone.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

Barbie K said:


> View attachment 255868
> 
> 
> Sorry about the sideways photo but I just can't figure out how to fix that problem


I have been having the same problem when posting photos I took on my iphone. The only solution I have found was to download the pic to my computer, rotate it one way, close it, open back up and rotate back to an upright orientation. No idea why that is necessary! 

And I'm a bit jealous that your Targets are all set up! I went into one today and they were actively setting up the Halloween section, but that is the furthest any of my local Targets have gotten. The one closest to my house still has back to school stuff out.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

*A little fun at target tonight!*







Grabbed a few things at target tonight...not sure why everyone is so intrigued with The Lost at Sea Tombstone? Anyway I now have one...Thought the zombie looked like he might of been lost at sea for a while..has a nice green flesh tone..so he can sit next to it. Only $25.00 and has a moving head, lighted eyes and sound. The stacked pumpkins are also from Target.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

GOS yes I was hoping to see it in person but my store just had a few baking things when I went.
6-paq wow that's crazy! If I don't find one by Friday I'll just grab whatever tote I can.


----------



## Lilith's Demon (Oct 28, 2013)

Haven't had a chance to read through everyone's posts however, I just wanted to point out something that was actually part of my training. Our system can only update so often and because of that it may say we have something that has already sold. I ran into this problem the other day when a guest came in to buy something that their phone app said we had. It had already sold. This is especially difficult during holidays as things will fly out the store faster than we can get it in. Whenever we look something up for someone we have the ability to see what our system says we have at our location but also other locations in our district with item counts. Now, we are also trained that when asked if we have something that we are supposed to not only check the system but to also confirm that we have it physically in the store. This isn't hard to do. Yes a bit harder when the store is swamped but we do it. Additionally, you can call ahead, confirm the item(s), and have it put on 24 hour hold. I don't mean to sound preachy but I take my job seriously and try my hardest. I always feel bad when I can't help someone.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

scaringyou said:


> does anyone have the DCPI number for the antique radio?


Here's the product page, DCPI is 240-43-0020.

http://www.target.com/p/halloween-haunted-vintage-radio/-/A-17361187#prodSlot=_14_24

Speaking of which, anyone have the DCPI for those cauldron mugs?



disembodiedvoice said:


> Went to Target again tonight because I kept reading this thread and decided that I too wanted that flippin radio ( I have to stay off these threads) but then when I got there, I also wanted the owl, and the cat and skully zombie guy.....So long story short, i decided to go home and see if the 25% deal was still on. I ordered all 4 that way and with the 25% + 5% using my Target card I only paid 19.50 each, so I feel good.
> I also wanted the brain cookie jar but they were all gone.


A couple of my local Targets still have several of the brain cookie jar. I can grab one for you if you want, just let me know.

Also, for anyone having issues with sideways photos, depending on your phone, you might be able to edit photos right on your phone. On my iPhone 5s, you can rotate the photo, adjust the brightness/contrast, etc., then save it.


----------



## Mystic Moon Hollow (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi all, first time to post. I just happened upon this thread yesterday and immediately popped over to Target's webpage to take advantage of the Terror Tuesday sale. After reading everyone's thoughts and comments, I purchased two gator skulls, a vulture and the Wolf/Griffin statue. Had to add in a pack of paper napkins since my total was $74.99. After using a egiftcard that I got off Swagbucks, my out of pocket was $32!! I'm super excited and want to thank everyone for all the shared information! This will be our first year to host a Home Haunt and looks like we might be going in the direction of a Voodoo/Swamp theme.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Nox Eterna said:


> Ok 6-paq here it is, in a natural light setting
> View attachment 255830


I think this is the coolest tombstone! Looks great in the natural outdoors and not on a shelf! Thanks!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

FascinatinatedFright said:


> Oh, just from the photos I'm disappointed by the haunted mirrors. They look like funhouse mirrors, not proper functioning ones. But, they _are_ Tekky...


I wasn't impressed with them. I'm glad that they were one of the few items my Target had stocked so I could see it in person as it was in my online cart. I didn't like the "wavy" mirror and the face was hard to see. In all fairness, it was in a store with lighting, but on the bottom shelf. I passed and am spending my money on the radio and that owl instead.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Mystic Moon Hollow said:


> Hi all, first time to post. I just happened upon this thread yesterday and immediately popped over to Target's webpage to take advantage of the Terror Tuesday sale. After reading everyone's thoughts and comments, I purchased two gator skulls, a vulture and the Wolf/Griffin statue. Had to add in a pack of paper napkins since my total was $74.99. After using a egiftcard that I got off Swagbucks, my out of pocket was $32!! I'm super excited and want to thank everyone for all the shared information! This will be our first year to host a Home Haunt and looks like we might be going in the direction of a Voodoo/Swamp theme.


Great deal and welcome to the Halloween Forum!!  I think there are others here that are doing a voodoo/swamp theme. Happy haunting!


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Just a reminder that the Terror Tuesday promotion is still valid until 11:59pm PST. I just purchased the haunted radio, animated owl, ghost projector light and a couple of the moss stretchy spider web.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

For anyone wondering, the cauldron mug w/ cake mix's DCPI is 055 00 1222. I just bought one at a different Target than the one I normally go to (would've bought the two they had, but one was broken). According to the Target inventory checker, there's only ONE store within 50 miles of me that still has one in stock. Guess not too many of these made it down to my neck of the woods.


----------



## sookie (Sep 19, 2010)

Went today to Target and they have half their items out. Bought several boxes on purple and orange mini lights. 

Also bought plates, napkins, straws with ghosts and Halloween polkadots. The coolest ghost light projector and candle yard lights.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

Went to my local SuperTarget yesterday and took this photo. Just Tweeted it to @Target with a reminder that Halloween falls on October 31_ again_ this year.


----------



## SepiaKeys (Oct 31, 2013)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Went to my local SuperTarget yesterday and took this photo. Just Tweeted it to @Target with a reminder that Halloween falls on October 31_ again_ this year.


What does the sign say? It's too small on my screen to make out


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

Got some items for terrible tuesday to be picked up at the store. I guess my local store does not have halloween stuff unboxed yet. They shipped it all to my house at no cost. Just have to wait a couple of days.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

6-paq said:


> I wasn't impressed with them. I'm glad that they were one of the few items my Target had stocked so I could see it in person as it was in my online cart. I didn't like the "wavy" mirror and the face was hard to see. In all fairness, it was in a store with lighting, but on the bottom shelf. I passed and am spending my money on the radio and that owl instead.



I picked up a mirror and under normal household lighting, the face is very visible. Just target's super bright store lighting that makes it seem hard to see.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Snuck into Target today since I was at a nearby grocery store without the kiddos. I grabbed a skelly fish and the Haunted Mirror. I did not love the wavy effect of the mirror but do love the overall look of this prop and what it does. And I'm influenced by the fact that I have 2 small children who LOVE to make Halloween items "work", so I knew this would be a good one for them. And I was right - they love it! My mirror face now has about a billion finger prints & kissy marks! LOL! The lip prints are from my not-quite-two-year-old DS. He's in a lovey dovey phase right now. <3

Happily, I agree with Halloweena & I think it looks much better at home too! The darker lighting in the house, plus not having a bunch of mirrors next to each other all showing that waviness all make a difference, I think. I like it a lot & am glad I got it. 

I did hem & haw about the radio while I was at the store. I turned the knob & tried it all out, and I did like it, but I don't really have a place or theme for it. I decided that I should save my money. I also did the same thing with the cat who turns its head. It was very neat in person, although I agree with everyone that the meows sound weird. They had the gater skulls at my store - 2 - and they were VERY cool in person! Again, no real place for them but for a swamp vibe they are fantastic! They did not have the Lost at Sea tombstones, but I think I saw everything else. 

I was there on Sun & Tues and no Halloween was out yet, so it must have gone up very recently. They only had one eyeball doorbell on the rack, so I'm thinking those sold fast, especially considering everything else seemed mostly fully stocked.


----------



## A Little Odd (Jul 19, 2015)

If you use Cartwheel there is a 20% off Halloween coupon.


----------



## Bella LaGhostly (Aug 10, 2009)

SepiaKeys said:


> What does the sign say? It's too small on my screen to make out


The sign says:

*Look for
something new
coming soon.*

By _soon_, I'm guessing they mean "anytime before October 30", but at this rate, who knows?


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

Bella LaGhostly said:


> Went to my local SuperTarget yesterday and took this photo. Just Tweeted it to @Target with a reminder that Halloween falls on October 31_ again_ this year.
> View attachment 256197


OK, your Twitter remark just made me spit out my soda! ROFL 

I visited our Target on Tuesday and Wednesday and they had just a minuscule amount of stuff on the shelves. I went again Thursday night and they had everything up, but it looked like a cyclone hit it!! 

All stock had seemed to have been put out, but the clientele in our area just demolished the set-up!  Some things were already gone (I double-checked with fyndly.com stock locator) and other stuff was misplaced or laying in the middle of the aisles. I had to pick things up and put them on their shelves just so I could push the cart through, but would have hung them back up as I do that anyway. So two things I know from my Target: (1) the people who shop there are messy (yes, there are some exceptions) and (2) get it once you see it or you lose out.

The radios were gone and there was only one doorbell left. There are no Lost at Sea tombstones in my area, so I didn't have my hopes up there. I bought the owl and radio online with the 25% off and am glad I did. The radios are now out of stock. We had about 5 of them and I really like the animated owl that I purchased sight unseen. It is pretty big. We had two of the cats. They do look nice, but I understand about the noise...

My Target had lots of the spooky telephones, but I purchased one last year. My haunted radio will go on my cabinet with the telephone. They still had tons of the mirror, mechanical hand and raven in a cage. Those aren't selling yet in our store. All the alligator skulls they had out on Wednesday were all gone. Glad I purchased mine online. No dachshunds or gramophone or Griffin either. Would love to see Griffin in person, but I have absolutely no place to store one.

They had three of the cauldron cakes on Wednesday and all were gone on Thursday. I did manage to snag the last Pyrex bowl (ghost) and they finally stocked the Pumpkin Cheesecake cookies!  Biscotti was all gone.


----------



## Hallow Girl (May 8, 2015)

I got the radio today and the eyeball door bell. The first one I grabbed I thought was really nice I put it on my cart. Kept walking around then decided to grab the only other one and I was surprised that it had sayings. To think I was going to buy it without any sound. They only had 2 left. I passed on the cauldron cups. They had 2 alligator heads, fish and others but I can't recall. They just put the stuff out last night.The record player as well. The cat I didn't like. Too big and didn't like the sounds it made.


----------



## Halloweena (Oct 9, 2014)

Not to go off topic, but can we talk about the mechanical hand for a minute....? 

It's neat and all, but I'm trying to figure out where/how I would ever use the thing and I just can't. A tapping, disembodied skeleton hand on an old timey box? That plays music? I think I must be missing something here. Just me?????


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Halloweena said:


> Not to go off topic, but can we talk about the mechanical hand for a minute....?
> 
> It's neat and all, but I'm trying to figure out where/how I would ever use the thing and I just can't. A tapping, disembodied skeleton hand on an old timey box? That plays music? I think I must be missing something here. Just me?????


There's a lot to be said for the disembodied...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I seem to remember the hand had some sound with it but mostly when I pressed the Try Me the incessant tapping drove me crazy. I would be putting some pads or something down on the finger tips to make it less noticeable but hopefully lessen the sound. The movement of the hand and fingers was very nice.

6-paq, did you look for the biscotti in the regular food section of your Target? That's where they were in mine, not the halloween baking/food/candy area. I just had one this morning with my coffee.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

*GoS* ~ Thanks and yes, I did look in the regular section after I couldn't find it in the Halloween baking section. I found other types of Biscotti, and saw its spot on the shelf, but there was none in stock.  I'll keep checking.

The mechanical hand taps each finger and plays just the one tune that I could see.. I agree the movement is pretty good, especially for a $15 prop. I like that is has a small, round blue colored hole in the side that you can watch the mechanics inside the box. That tune got a bit annoying for me after listening to it a few times. 

I think it's a cute prop. I just wished it would play more than the one tune.

*Halloweena* ~ I have more of a mixture of Poe, gothic type decor and I would just use it on a cabinet along with the radio and phone. The music reminds me of an old organ music, so maybe it would work in a carnival theme or gothic??


----------



## HalloScream (Jul 31, 2011)

I hate that black cat. I was in Target this morning and they had 2 of them going with that dying meowing. It drove me nuts.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

When I heard the tapping of the hand I automatically envisioned "Thing" tapping out "Morticia in Danger" or something along those lines.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Thought I would share, just picked this up at Target. Haunted eyeball doorbell, glows. $10.


----------



## DocHorror (Sep 12, 2015)

I hit a few Target's yesterday - only one carried the Octopus Tombstone - I picked one up - unfortunately I didn't know about the friggin 20% off cartwheel coupon or I would have used it - it expired last night. Ugh. (I was considering attaching batwings to the back of the octopus, to give it a Cthulhu vibe, and maybe change the paint scheme a bit.) 

I also found the doorbell (not sure I am going to keep it), and the Alligator skull (I love this thing) - I have a human skull posed in the open mouth 

The Thing hand is just odd, and the little gramophone is too small, so I passed on them. I did see the brain cookie jar, but not my cup of tea. 

The Day of the Dead sections had some wreaths, and small dog and cat painted skeleton statutes (bought a cat), skull on a post (bought one of these), and some neat little people figures (man/woman in Victorian outfits) but these looked too delicate around the neck - one of the woman ones had the bare wire exposed on the neck (the ceramic having broken off) and the other was cracked. 

I did buy the haunted radio on a previous trip - I get a kick out of it.

Did anyone notice that some of the decorations that were carried over from last year are cheaper this year? The Skeleton crow is $6 instead of $8, and the haunted house under glass is $15 instead of $18. Nice.

There were no fish skeletons in any of the stores, but lots of the baffling tarantula skeletons, some rat and dog skeletons. Only one had the alligator skulls.

I am considering the $20 Happy Halloween tombstone (with the skeleton with the light up eyes) - I didn't realize that the eyes changed color if you continue to hold down the Try Me button. Neat.


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

DocHorror said:


> I am considering the $20 Happy Halloween tombstone (with the skeleton with the light up eyes) - I didn't realize that the eyes changed color if you continue to hold down the Try Me button. Neat.


I glanced a bit at that tombstone but didn't purchase it. I may go back and look at that Happy Halloween one since you mentioned about the eyes. I am afraid to put out any significant props in my area as things like that have a tendency to disappear. It would be neat though and would be my first tombstone...

Too bad on that Cartwheel coupon! They may put out another... I think they had more than one last year.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I went to Target Friday night and picked up the Alligator (1 of 2 there) head and the Lost at Sea tombstone (1 of 2). Then I ended up going back on Saturday and getting the Griffin stone wolf thing and a really awesome tablecloth that I eyed the night before. I got the last Griffin stone wolf thing and the last tablecloth of its kind. I noticed the other Lost at Sea tombstone was gone too. Not sure if the will restock but I was surprised at how fast everything was going.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just got back from Target, still a lot there , very few things sold out yet. The Wolf statue is all gone except for one that is broken ( it appears to be made out of plaster/fiberglass type fill ) I will say it pays to go ahead and buy things earlier because although they still have a lot left it is being played with and manhandled lol, One of the zombie guys ( like they sell at GR) must have been returned because someone cut off his tie, just like whack! straight across. The octo tombstone at my store hasn't been touched, they had 3 and still have 3.

A lot of the food items are on sale. The cauldron mugs are now 5.39 lol , not much of a sale but about .60 savings. And the big Frankie head Chupa Chups are 8.99, I've wanted a green one for the past 3 years and never bought one but I broke down today, He was the last one left and that's only because I set him down the other day in a different department and he was still where I left him.


----------



## bringjoy (Aug 28, 2005)

Hmm, in theory I posted a photo of this AMAZING rug I found at Target today! This is gonna be a year-round prop at my house in our game room=) It has a bunch of sensors throughout the body and when someone walks on the rug and triggers the sensors it does a very good howl and the eyes light up


----------



## SouthWestPayDay (Nov 18, 2014)

At Target...lol


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

slaz said:


> Thought I would share, just picked this up at Target. Haunted eyeball doorbell, glows. $10.


I saw three of these at Big Lot's, and not a single one worked correctly. Then I saw another at Target, and that one didn't work either. Hopefully, the one I ordered online actually works.


----------



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

A Little Odd said:


> If you use Cartwheel there is a 20% off Halloween coupon.


If Cartwheel would ever let me sign into the app, maybe I'd have seen it in time. Grumblegrumblestupidapp.
I hope they put another one out.


----------



## mdna2014 (Jul 21, 2014)

dustin2dust said:


> If Cartwheel would ever let me sign into the app, maybe I'd have seen it in time. Grumblegrumblestupidapp.
> I hope they put another one out.


where? I look every day and I only see candy


----------



## 6-paq (Sep 30, 2014)

mdna2014 said:


> where? I look every day and I only see candy


That 20% CW has already expired.  I missed it also. Only have candy/cakes out now. They _should_ have another Halloween decor/costumes coupon out before Halloween. They did last year, but still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

Went a couple of days ago. I was surprised by the size and low price of the Lost at Sea tombstone, which I love. The Haunted Mirrors are pretty cool. None of the groundbreaker zombies were working. They're carrying the older Spooky Phone, which I think is too loud. This year's skull phone is much better, even if it is a bit more expensive. I didn't think the kicking witch cauldron was that tiny. Ghoulish Granddad was okay. The only prop there I would have considered was the mirror.


----------



## slaz (Aug 18, 2008)

Forhekset said:


> I saw three of these at Big Lot's, and not a single one worked correctly. Then I saw another at Target, and that one didn't work either. Hopefully, the one I ordered online actually works.


Sorry Forhekset, guess I lucked out. The hands don't move (I saw a pic of one on google) where the hands were raised higher on the orb.  I still love mine. Good luck with your order online.


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

slaz said:


> Sorry Forhekset, guess I lucked out. The hands don't move (I saw a pic of one on google) where the hands were raised higher on the orb.  I still love mine. Good luck with your order online.


Hands? I was talking about the eyeball doorbell. But yeah, I got my online order and mine works perfectly. Plus I only paid $7.50 for it, so it's all good.


----------



## Goog (Sep 3, 2012)

We picked up a day of the dead pinata for my son's birthday party this weekend. We'll tape it back together to use as a decoration afterwards. We did the same with a ghost pinata last year. We also picked up a bean bag toss game for the party that we plan to use on Halloween. It matches the pinata, but I couldn't find it online.
http://www.target.com/p/spritz-halloween-pinata-skull-white/-/A-48628542#prodSlot=_1_7


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

Heads up, Target has 40% off some of their Halloween candy if you use the cartwheel app. I just got 5 bags for less than $14. Expires today.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I purchased the plastic cat prop from Target the other day and wanted to share the comparison with the plastic cat from GR.
(The cat on left is latex prop I bought a few years ago. I think from Spirit?)

As far as the two plastic cats go.
The GR cat (middle) is $39. The cat at Target (right) is $25.
The Target cat seems much more 'life size' and larger in person (the photo is a tad deceiving). They are the same height but the GR cat is very thin all around.
The eyes light up on both.
The Target cat is motion triggered and the head swivels from side to side and it makes a horrible yowling noise. Very loud actually. LOL 

For the size and look I really wish I had found the Target one first. $39 is just ridiculous for a smallish plastic cat. Definitely was an impulse buy. (I thought it was resin.)

Other than the super loud yowling. The Target cat is pretty good for the price. It is what it is. A plastic cat. LOL
A fun thing to have nonetheless.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Hilda said:


> For the size and look I really wish I had found the Target one first. $39 is just ridiculous for a smallish plastic cat. Definitely was an impulse buy. (I thought it was resin.)
> 
> Other than the super loud yowling. The Target cat is pretty good for the price. It is what it is. A plastic cat. LOL
> A fun thing to have nonetheless.


Thanks for the comparison, Hilda. Your photo reminds me that I do like the look of the Spirit cat best, and I think I saw him at our local store. Maybe he's something I'll pick up with my next coupon...

On a related note, I found a ceramic cat statue at a thrift store for around $4. It was white but I painted it black with plain old craft paint. Spray paint would be great too. It's at least 15 inches tall, and I've come across a few of them at different points. So if anyone wants a black cat but wants to save money, that's another way to get one. You can see a photo of mine in my Indoor Pics album, bottom left side of photo.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice comparison photo Hilda. The GR cat I actually like, actually like all 3 especially the way you have them set up. The GR one reminds me of a young cat so the fact that she/he is thin doesn't bother me. I had 3 cats many years ago, calico, siamese and furry mixed. Love the diversity in looks. I have a sitting latex? black cat I bought years ago from either BL or SH, which I think is different from all of those. Now I'm thinking about finding more non-allergic cats to join the one I have. They really do look nice sitting outside your door.


----------



## Mike and Tiff (Aug 21, 2013)

Hilda said:


> I purchased the plastic cat prop from Target the other day and wanted to share the comparison with the plastic cat from GR.
> (The cat on left is latex prop I bought a few years ago. I think from Spirit?)
> 
> As far as the two plastic cats go.
> ...


They are all cute, I am considering buying that one but the sound makes me put it down, (not that I have to turn it on) plus I bought a similar one at Spirit, but I like how its eras are turned back. I found kitten ones at 99 cent only store, you should get them to go with your pride of black cats.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Had to run into Target and saw these this week in their $1-3 bin area. These were both $1 each.

















The metal screw top jars came in 2 sizes and glass color (clear and a grayish tint). No seal in the lid so not water tight. They have a glass formed label area on one side where you could affix a label.

I picked up a few of the Tall metal screw tops jars to display my Tuesday Morning Real Bugs (set in resin blocks) for my mad lab. The photo below is using the Mega size Longhorn Beetle inside. Fits perfectly height wise. I was hoping with water in the jar the resin block would more or less disappear but as you can see you can discern the edges. Since I don't like using real water with my prop jars, I'll try to line the inside of the jar with one of the Dollar Tree JOT magnifier sheets. No photos yet.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Wife and I had to run into Target this evening and saw 2 end cap displays that were new. One with towels and bathroom rugs, etc., the other with pillows and throws and rugs. We grabbed one of the throws. It was white with orange jack-o-lanterns all over. The other was black and had white ghosts. They were $9.99 each.


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

Apparently, I like skeletons.



(Nani the cat is not included.)


----------



## scareifyoudare (Sep 13, 2015)

We went to 2 target one super target they had the door bell sadly didn't work


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Nani is either saying " WTH?? Am I next??" Or " Yes...I am responsible for this"




LurkerNDdark said:


> Apparently, I like skeletons.
> 
> 
> 
> (Nani the cat is not included.)


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Went to Target today to get some supplies for my kiddos, and they got to see the Halloween stuff there for the first time. They were out of the fish skellies so I'm really glad I got mine when I did. They had one radio left but 3 haunted mirrors. They only had one gator skull left, and I ended up buying it! Doh! I just kept thinking "what if they don't have this next year and I regret not buying it?" so... I bought it! 

In their dollar section, they also had the plastic popcorn-type containers in orange & black, so I got two of those for our food buffet. Also grabbed some Halloween colored straws.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

I picked up some of the $3 rugs thinking they would work in my small bathroom but instead laid them on a couple of chair seats. The rubber backing helps them stay in place and I won't have to vaccuum them now


----------



## Berserker (Sep 4, 2012)

There is an animatronic half zombie guy for $25. I bought one and well worth the money. This was a steal. Target this year is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than last year.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Berserker said:


> There is an animatronic half zombie guy for $25. I bought one and well worth the money. This was a steal. Target this year is waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than last year.


That zombie guy is Larry, they sell him at Grandin Road for $49 bucks! So yes he was a steal. I got a Larry too, ordered him online for the sale they had but all of the ones at my store are still there. I think people think they are broken because the try me buttons don't work ( actually they just werent turned on) Larry is great, I wish they would get the "Henry" next.


----------



## mantisLJD (Oct 19, 2013)

Ghost of Spookie said:


>


Can this be found on Target's website? If not, what can you tell me about it?


----------



## ThedaBara (Sep 30, 2011)

mantisLJD said:


> Can this be found on Target's website? If not, what can you tell me about it?


Hi mantis;
I checked these capes out when I went to Target a few weeks ago. They're nicely constructed, they come with two layers, a lining and then the tulle on top. The lining material is stretchy, a lot like legging fabric. As far as length, it kinda dragged on me, but I'm only 5'3. They come in red or black, and will set you back $30.00
I checked the Target website for them, and could not find them. Hope this helped!


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

*Zombie Ground Breaker Video*

Just set him up today!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Got the Friday paper tonight and the ad for Target coming up this next week (starting Sunday, 10/18) has Halloween colored 18-gal. storage totes and 56-qt. clear storage boxes with orange lids on sale for $4.49.

Update: Went this morning and picked up 2 of the 18-gal orange totes with black lids. Wanted to have a place for my new CrazyBonez critters. The 18-gal is good size for storing multiple gator heads BTW. Fits 3 across the bottom nicely, alternating directions of the head. The sale price is only $.50 off the regular price btw so not a "big" sale on them yet.

Here's my Aquatic CrazyBonez storage: The tubs are the Sterilite 18-gallon ones. Gator heads from Target. The CrazyBonez skeleton fish (piranha) are from Target (more white in color) and from Kmart (more bone color). Love CrazyBonez! They've really been my favorite new prop category. 

Hey @@ CrazyBonez, how about a cool looking positionable Electric Eel for this tub next year??! If you don't add flashing yellow LED inside his skeleton body I would add my own battery pack with rice LEDs. Think it would look great at night. Hope you see this post.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Yay! Thank you GoS


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

You're welcome guys. I remembered someone having asked about seeing any sales yet on these a while ago.

I think I may pick up a container or two for some of the new stuff I've added. Don't know about your locations but my store frequently sells quickly out of any holiday containers when they go in sale. We picked up some really large gray containers on wheels a few years back and they are great for a lot of things but I still like the small tubs for some things and I like the halloween colors for identifying the seasonal stuff. Too bad you can't buy them year round when you get the organzation bug part way through the year.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I don't know if anyone's posted about this, but I saw the Valley Girl Skull today!






Out of the three, she's my favorite. The pirate's not too funny, and the ******** weren't working properly.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Love to see your video Chaney but it's apparently set to private.


----------



## KissingCoffins (Aug 20, 2014)

Got the purple 18 gallon tub today and a clear storage box as well. But for some reason there were no orange lids for the clear just white but they were still for the sale price. I went for the purple one since I already have an orange one and I use them for vending, that way I know what merch is in what box. I also grabbed some candy to give out for my vending event next week


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up on the bins, GoS! I needed to go to Target this week anyway, but I decided to go yesterday on the first day of the sale after seeing your post, since around here the Halloween bins tend to sell out pretty quickly. There were 8 orange bins on the shelves in my store, and I bought 3 of them with the black lids. 

We walked around the Halloween section & they were definitely cleaned out of many things, but they did still have some stuff. I was tempted by one tombstone (the tall styro one saying Enter if You Dare), but I refrained since I've definitely maxed out my Halloween budget! Oops... 

I did double check the baking aisle, but still no black cat pyrex dish at my store - I would have bought that one!


----------



## Forhekset (Oct 23, 2014)

I picked up 3 of the orange storage totes today as well. Kinda wish they were just a little bigger so some of the larger items would fit in there, but for $4.50 they're not bad. 

My store restocked those Pyrex dishes and some of the other baking stuff. I saw 2-3 each of the ghost and black cat dishes as well as the pumpkin baking pans and all that stuff. Still tons of jack o' lanterns too, but everything is pretty ransacked-looking in general.


----------



## FascinatinatedFright (Aug 9, 2015)

I got the Big Head Screamer witch today, because it looked freaky and well-made, but I ended up very disappointed with the electronic aspects. The LEDs were fine, but there is only one audio track, and the volume was far too loud. I ended up wedging the electronics box out of her body and cutting the wires. Since its only activation is directly squeezing it, it's not like I'm missing anything by putting it on a shelf. I'm now using her hollow back as a hidey-hole for small creepy things.


----------



## chaney (Sep 3, 2010)

My Ground Breaker Zombie from Target...nice prop for $25.00


----------



## MrBones (Nov 2, 2015)

Since a lot on here wanted one, I have one (1) Lost At Sea tombstone still boxed up from Target's stockroom. Never opened or displayed. See For Sale thread in case anyone is interested!


----------

